# Creative Woodworking



## dakremer

*My kind of woodworking.....*

Hey guys - just thought I'd show you a little bit of my style/taste. This is the type of stuff I want to be able to build when I can finally afford awesome tools, have a shop, and TIME to do some creative woodworking!! Enjoy - and maybe it'll give you some ideas of your own. (all pictures come from www.design-milk.com - which i am not affiliated with, or am I advertising….i just like the site)....







































































































































































*I better start practicing….............*


----------



## Maggiepic

dakremer said:


> *My kind of woodworking.....*
> 
> Hey guys - just thought I'd show you a little bit of my style/taste. This is the type of stuff I want to be able to build when I can finally afford awesome tools, have a shop, and TIME to do some creative woodworking!! Enjoy - and maybe it'll give you some ideas of your own. (all pictures come from www.design-milk.com - which i am not affiliated with, or am I advertising….i just like the site)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I better start practicing….............*


Have you picked out your dream vacuum press? Looks like bent laminations is what floats your boat.
Look forward to seeing your dream projects turn into reality!


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *My kind of woodworking.....*
> 
> Hey guys - just thought I'd show you a little bit of my style/taste. This is the type of stuff I want to be able to build when I can finally afford awesome tools, have a shop, and TIME to do some creative woodworking!! Enjoy - and maybe it'll give you some ideas of your own. (all pictures come from www.design-milk.com - which i am not affiliated with, or am I advertising….i just like the site)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I better start practicing….............*


haha - I have not GaryL!  i'm guessing i'm gonna need a BIG one though…haha..

yes, i love bent wood (whether laminated, or steam bent, or whatever…) - i love modern flow and curves in wood! and i love modern furniture (i love designing it - which right now is all i can do until i can get me a shop!!)


----------



## Maggiepic

dakremer said:


> *My kind of woodworking.....*
> 
> Hey guys - just thought I'd show you a little bit of my style/taste. This is the type of stuff I want to be able to build when I can finally afford awesome tools, have a shop, and TIME to do some creative woodworking!! Enjoy - and maybe it'll give you some ideas of your own. (all pictures come from www.design-milk.com - which i am not affiliated with, or am I advertising….i just like the site)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I better start practicing….............*


I've always wanted to try steam bending. One of these days I'll get a steam pipe or box set up and give it a try. Any curves I've done have always been laminations.


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *My kind of woodworking.....*
> 
> Hey guys - just thought I'd show you a little bit of my style/taste. This is the type of stuff I want to be able to build when I can finally afford awesome tools, have a shop, and TIME to do some creative woodworking!! Enjoy - and maybe it'll give you some ideas of your own. (all pictures come from www.design-milk.com - which i am not affiliated with, or am I advertising….i just like the site)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I better start practicing….............*


same here BoiseJoe - it would be awesome to learn some of these techniques. A lot of the things I find, that i love, and would love to be able to build some day - i have NO IDEA how they do it!! most woodworking books, magazines, etc covers mostly older style woodworking - which is fine, but i would love to see some modern stuff!!


----------



## Maggiepic

dakremer said:


> *My kind of woodworking.....*
> 
> Hey guys - just thought I'd show you a little bit of my style/taste. This is the type of stuff I want to be able to build when I can finally afford awesome tools, have a shop, and TIME to do some creative woodworking!! Enjoy - and maybe it'll give you some ideas of your own. (all pictures come from www.design-milk.com - which i am not affiliated with, or am I advertising….i just like the site)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I better start practicing….............*


BoiseJoe…what is RISD? I assume it's a school? 
I agree on having some publications covering more of this type of woodworking. Expand the horizons.


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *My kind of woodworking.....*
> 
> Hey guys - just thought I'd show you a little bit of my style/taste. This is the type of stuff I want to be able to build when I can finally afford awesome tools, have a shop, and TIME to do some creative woodworking!! Enjoy - and maybe it'll give you some ideas of your own. (all pictures come from www.design-milk.com - which i am not affiliated with, or am I advertising….i just like the site)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I better start practicing….............*


GaryL - yes, RISD is a design school


----------



## Bearpie

dakremer said:


> *My kind of woodworking.....*
> 
> Hey guys - just thought I'd show you a little bit of my style/taste. This is the type of stuff I want to be able to build when I can finally afford awesome tools, have a shop, and TIME to do some creative woodworking!! Enjoy - and maybe it'll give you some ideas of your own. (all pictures come from www.design-milk.com - which i am not affiliated with, or am I advertising….i just like the site)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I better start practicing….............*


Wow, some fantastic designs! I liked some and others not so much but all are unique! My favorite is the one just after the bench with all the people sitting on it.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Dez

dakremer said:


> *My kind of woodworking.....*
> 
> Hey guys - just thought I'd show you a little bit of my style/taste. This is the type of stuff I want to be able to build when I can finally afford awesome tools, have a shop, and TIME to do some creative woodworking!! Enjoy - and maybe it'll give you some ideas of your own. (all pictures come from www.design-milk.com - which i am not affiliated with, or am I advertising….i just like the site)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I better start practicing….............*


Smooth flowing lines! It is different from the usual wood furniture!


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *My kind of woodworking.....*
> 
> Hey guys - just thought I'd show you a little bit of my style/taste. This is the type of stuff I want to be able to build when I can finally afford awesome tools, have a shop, and TIME to do some creative woodworking!! Enjoy - and maybe it'll give you some ideas of your own. (all pictures come from www.design-milk.com - which i am not affiliated with, or am I advertising….i just like the site)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I better start practicing….............*


I agree Bearpie. That table is awesome. That thing must be expensive! haha!


----------



## a1Jim

dakremer said:


> *My kind of woodworking.....*
> 
> Hey guys - just thought I'd show you a little bit of my style/taste. This is the type of stuff I want to be able to build when I can finally afford awesome tools, have a shop, and TIME to do some creative woodworking!! Enjoy - and maybe it'll give you some ideas of your own. (all pictures come from www.design-milk.com - which i am not affiliated with, or am I advertising….i just like the site)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I better start practicing….............*


All amazing and wonderful thanks for sharing


----------



## Pawky

dakremer said:


> *My kind of woodworking.....*
> 
> Hey guys - just thought I'd show you a little bit of my style/taste. This is the type of stuff I want to be able to build when I can finally afford awesome tools, have a shop, and TIME to do some creative woodworking!! Enjoy - and maybe it'll give you some ideas of your own. (all pictures come from www.design-milk.com - which i am not affiliated with, or am I advertising….i just like the site)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I better start practicing….............*


Some very interesting pieces, most would definitely have made me look twice. I especially like the bench with the plant next to it, not sure exactly what about it though


----------



## ellen35

dakremer said:


> *My kind of woodworking.....*
> 
> Hey guys - just thought I'd show you a little bit of my style/taste. This is the type of stuff I want to be able to build when I can finally afford awesome tools, have a shop, and TIME to do some creative woodworking!! Enjoy - and maybe it'll give you some ideas of your own. (all pictures come from www.design-milk.com - which i am not affiliated with, or am I advertising….i just like the site)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I better start practicing….............*


It is often so difficult finding contemporary pieces and the instruction to make them.
These are beautiful!!


----------



## alba

dakremer said:


> *My kind of woodworking.....*
> 
> Hey guys - just thought I'd show you a little bit of my style/taste. This is the type of stuff I want to be able to build when I can finally afford awesome tools, have a shop, and TIME to do some creative woodworking!! Enjoy - and maybe it'll give you some ideas of your own. (all pictures come from www.design-milk.com - which i am not affiliated with, or am I advertising….i just like the site)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I better start practicing….............*


Picture one is incredible.

Jamie
Look forward to see which one you make


----------



## cmaxnavy

dakremer said:


> *My kind of woodworking.....*
> 
> Hey guys - just thought I'd show you a little bit of my style/taste. This is the type of stuff I want to be able to build when I can finally afford awesome tools, have a shop, and TIME to do some creative woodworking!! Enjoy - and maybe it'll give you some ideas of your own. (all pictures come from www.design-milk.com - which i am not affiliated with, or am I advertising….i just like the site)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I better start practicing….............*


Ambitious! I like it. Max


----------



## rivergirl

dakremer said:


> *My kind of woodworking.....*
> 
> Hey guys - just thought I'd show you a little bit of my style/taste. This is the type of stuff I want to be able to build when I can finally afford awesome tools, have a shop, and TIME to do some creative woodworking!! Enjoy - and maybe it'll give you some ideas of your own. (all pictures come from www.design-milk.com - which i am not affiliated with, or am I advertising….i just like the site)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I better start practicing….............*


Very contemporary! Makes me think of Andy Warhol for some reason?


----------



## paulcoyne

dakremer said:


> *My kind of woodworking.....*
> 
> Hey guys - just thought I'd show you a little bit of my style/taste. This is the type of stuff I want to be able to build when I can finally afford awesome tools, have a shop, and TIME to do some creative woodworking!! Enjoy - and maybe it'll give you some ideas of your own. (all pictures come from www.design-milk.com - which i am not affiliated with, or am I advertising….i just like the site)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I better start practicing….............*


That is the kind of work i also like take a look at this guy (Joseph Walsh) you will like his stuff http://www.josephwalshstudio.com/!http://www.yatzer.com/assets/Article/2306/images/Enignum-Canopy-Bed-by-Joseph-Walsh-yatzer-2.jpg!

He is from Ireland self taught I believe and amazing, the bed pictured was a commission for a client in new york for €50,000


----------



## paulcoyne

dakremer said:


> *My kind of woodworking.....*
> 
> Hey guys - just thought I'd show you a little bit of my style/taste. This is the type of stuff I want to be able to build when I can finally afford awesome tools, have a shop, and TIME to do some creative woodworking!! Enjoy - and maybe it'll give you some ideas of your own. (all pictures come from www.design-milk.com - which i am not affiliated with, or am I advertising….i just like the site)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I better start practicing….............*


sorry bad link try here http://www.yatzer.com/article.php?idS=2306


----------



## woodspark

dakremer said:


> *My kind of woodworking.....*
> 
> Hey guys - just thought I'd show you a little bit of my style/taste. This is the type of stuff I want to be able to build when I can finally afford awesome tools, have a shop, and TIME to do some creative woodworking!! Enjoy - and maybe it'll give you some ideas of your own. (all pictures come from www.design-milk.com - which i am not affiliated with, or am I advertising….i just like the site)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I better start practicing….............*


That is nice dude! Many of those pieces can be built without the need of a vacuum press or steambending…


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *My kind of woodworking.....*
> 
> Hey guys - just thought I'd show you a little bit of my style/taste. This is the type of stuff I want to be able to build when I can finally afford awesome tools, have a shop, and TIME to do some creative woodworking!! Enjoy - and maybe it'll give you some ideas of your own. (all pictures come from www.design-milk.com - which i am not affiliated with, or am I advertising….i just like the site)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I better start practicing….............*


Paulcoyne, those are awesome! thanks for the site!


----------



## Kentuk55

dakremer said:


> *My kind of woodworking.....*
> 
> Hey guys - just thought I'd show you a little bit of my style/taste. This is the type of stuff I want to be able to build when I can finally afford awesome tools, have a shop, and TIME to do some creative woodworking!! Enjoy - and maybe it'll give you some ideas of your own. (all pictures come from www.design-milk.com - which i am not affiliated with, or am I advertising….i just like the site)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I better start practicing….............*


like Arnold S said…."you can doo it"


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *My kind of woodworking.....*
> 
> Hey guys - just thought I'd show you a little bit of my style/taste. This is the type of stuff I want to be able to build when I can finally afford awesome tools, have a shop, and TIME to do some creative woodworking!! Enjoy - and maybe it'll give you some ideas of your own. (all pictures come from www.design-milk.com - which i am not affiliated with, or am I advertising….i just like the site)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I better start practicing….............*


haha! I'll be back….....to doooo it…....


----------



## Blake

dakremer said:


> *My kind of woodworking.....*
> 
> Hey guys - just thought I'd show you a little bit of my style/taste. This is the type of stuff I want to be able to build when I can finally afford awesome tools, have a shop, and TIME to do some creative woodworking!! Enjoy - and maybe it'll give you some ideas of your own. (all pictures come from www.design-milk.com - which i am not affiliated with, or am I advertising….i just like the site)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I better start practicing….............*


I like this kind of thing too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dakremer

*Whats your style?*

please feel free to add any pictures to this blog of the styles YOU like….or any projects YOU would love to build, etc. I'm just sharing some things I find interesting, and it would be awesome to see what everyone else likes, or would like to build someday…..(these photos were taken off of www.design-milk.com - just trying to give the credit, and if you'd like to find out WHO built these)

One of the things i LOVE the most about woodworking, is the ability to corporate art with function. I think both of these are good examples! enjoy


----------



## shipwright

dakremer said:


> *Whats your style?*
> 
> please feel free to add any pictures to this blog of the styles YOU like….or any projects YOU would love to build, etc. I'm just sharing some things I find interesting, and it would be awesome to see what everyone else likes, or would like to build someday…..(these photos were taken off of www.design-milk.com - just trying to give the credit, and if you'd like to find out WHO built these)
> 
> One of the things i LOVE the most about woodworking, is the ability to corporate art with function. I think both of these are good examples! enjoy


Ya gotta love innovation.


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Whats your style?*
> 
> please feel free to add any pictures to this blog of the styles YOU like….or any projects YOU would love to build, etc. I'm just sharing some things I find interesting, and it would be awesome to see what everyone else likes, or would like to build someday…..(these photos were taken off of www.design-milk.com - just trying to give the credit, and if you'd like to find out WHO built these)
> 
> One of the things i LOVE the most about woodworking, is the ability to corporate art with function. I think both of these are good examples! enjoy


hey thanks for the comment Shipwright. Your "Oops" project is just what this blog is about! You should post it here again. I loved that, it was amazing. I also loved your boat that you posted - great craftsmanship - i can only hope some day!


----------



## shipwright

dakremer said:


> *Whats your style?*
> 
> please feel free to add any pictures to this blog of the styles YOU like….or any projects YOU would love to build, etc. I'm just sharing some things I find interesting, and it would be awesome to see what everyone else likes, or would like to build someday…..(these photos were taken off of www.design-milk.com - just trying to give the credit, and if you'd like to find out WHO built these)
> 
> One of the things i LOVE the most about woodworking, is the ability to corporate art with function. I think both of these are good examples! enjoy


The next in that line is a couple of weeks off, seems like a long way right now though. I'm not sure how to re-post that here but anyone who hasn't seen it can just go to my projects. Thanks for the kind words. Here's a teaser of the next cabinet.


----------



## SteveMI

dakremer said:


> *Whats your style?*
> 
> please feel free to add any pictures to this blog of the styles YOU like….or any projects YOU would love to build, etc. I'm just sharing some things I find interesting, and it would be awesome to see what everyone else likes, or would like to build someday…..(these photos were taken off of www.design-milk.com - just trying to give the credit, and if you'd like to find out WHO built these)
> 
> One of the things i LOVE the most about woodworking, is the ability to corporate art with function. I think both of these are good examples! enjoy


This is the kind of stuff that really excites me at LJ. Be nice if there was a forum heading for just the "creative" use of wood. Right now I don't even think there is a way to search for this subject.

Steve.


----------



## Pawky

dakremer said:


> *Whats your style?*
> 
> please feel free to add any pictures to this blog of the styles YOU like….or any projects YOU would love to build, etc. I'm just sharing some things I find interesting, and it would be awesome to see what everyone else likes, or would like to build someday…..(these photos were taken off of www.design-milk.com - just trying to give the credit, and if you'd like to find out WHO built these)
> 
> One of the things i LOVE the most about woodworking, is the ability to corporate art with function. I think both of these are good examples! enjoy


Those are both awesome. That hanging basket is very interesting


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Whats your style?*
> 
> please feel free to add any pictures to this blog of the styles YOU like….or any projects YOU would love to build, etc. I'm just sharing some things I find interesting, and it would be awesome to see what everyone else likes, or would like to build someday…..(these photos were taken off of www.design-milk.com - just trying to give the credit, and if you'd like to find out WHO built these)
> 
> One of the things i LOVE the most about woodworking, is the ability to corporate art with function. I think both of these are good examples! enjoy


Shipwright - that looks great! I honestly thought it was a real leaf sitting on the wood until i zoomed in! Great job! I'm excited to see it!


----------



## huff

dakremer said:


> *Whats your style?*
> 
> please feel free to add any pictures to this blog of the styles YOU like….or any projects YOU would love to build, etc. I'm just sharing some things I find interesting, and it would be awesome to see what everyone else likes, or would like to build someday…..(these photos were taken off of www.design-milk.com - just trying to give the credit, and if you'd like to find out WHO built these)
> 
> One of the things i LOVE the most about woodworking, is the ability to corporate art with function. I think both of these are good examples! enjoy


I'm not sure how creative any of my project are, but I love to challenge myself. If I could only find time to build half of the crazy things that go thru my mind, but life seems to get in the way! LOL I really like the chair and table. That's really cool.


----------



## scrappy

dakremer said:


> *Whats your style?*
> 
> please feel free to add any pictures to this blog of the styles YOU like….or any projects YOU would love to build, etc. I'm just sharing some things I find interesting, and it would be awesome to see what everyone else likes, or would like to build someday…..(these photos were taken off of www.design-milk.com - just trying to give the credit, and if you'd like to find out WHO built these)
> 
> One of the things i LOVE the most about woodworking, is the ability to corporate art with function. I think both of these are good examples! enjoy


I agree with Huff. I have a LOT more going through my head then I can ever ATTEMPT to get built. ( I say attempt because some of my tries have failed) I don't post everything. hehe

Anything I can turn is preffered, but now I am attempting more segmented pieces.

Scrappy


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Whats your style?*
> 
> please feel free to add any pictures to this blog of the styles YOU like….or any projects YOU would love to build, etc. I'm just sharing some things I find interesting, and it would be awesome to see what everyone else likes, or would like to build someday…..(these photos were taken off of www.design-milk.com - just trying to give the credit, and if you'd like to find out WHO built these)
> 
> One of the things i LOVE the most about woodworking, is the ability to corporate art with function. I think both of these are good examples! enjoy


cool Scrappy - i have only LIGHTLY touched on the art of Turning. It is really fun - unfortunately I dont attachments to do much more than making spindles - haha - kinda gets old

I would love to do some hollow vases or bowls/plates.


----------



## shipwright

dakremer said:


> *Whats your style?*
> 
> please feel free to add any pictures to this blog of the styles YOU like….or any projects YOU would love to build, etc. I'm just sharing some things I find interesting, and it would be awesome to see what everyone else likes, or would like to build someday…..(these photos were taken off of www.design-milk.com - just trying to give the credit, and if you'd like to find out WHO built these)
> 
> One of the things i LOVE the most about woodworking, is the ability to corporate art with function. I think both of these are good examples! enjoy


Huff and scrappy - I know what you mean. My retirement has finally allowed me the time to chase creativity for it's own sake and build all those foolish ideas that pop up. I'm having the time of my life. However the more you allow your mind to freewheel, the more ideas pop up so none of us is ever going to get around to many of them.


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Whats your style?*
> 
> please feel free to add any pictures to this blog of the styles YOU like….or any projects YOU would love to build, etc. I'm just sharing some things I find interesting, and it would be awesome to see what everyone else likes, or would like to build someday…..(these photos were taken off of www.design-milk.com - just trying to give the credit, and if you'd like to find out WHO built these)
> 
> One of the things i LOVE the most about woodworking, is the ability to corporate art with function. I think both of these are good examples! enjoy


that sucks…..(literally)


----------



## Dark_Lightning

dakremer said:


> *Whats your style?*
> 
> please feel free to add any pictures to this blog of the styles YOU like….or any projects YOU would love to build, etc. I'm just sharing some things I find interesting, and it would be awesome to see what everyone else likes, or would like to build someday…..(these photos were taken off of www.design-milk.com - just trying to give the credit, and if you'd like to find out WHO built these)
> 
> One of the things i LOVE the most about woodworking, is the ability to corporate art with function. I think both of these are good examples! enjoy


shipwright, that leaf is teh awesome! That leaf is something that I never would have considered before coming to this site. I can only hope to duplicate that someday.


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Whats your style?*
> 
> please feel free to add any pictures to this blog of the styles YOU like….or any projects YOU would love to build, etc. I'm just sharing some things I find interesting, and it would be awesome to see what everyone else likes, or would like to build someday…..(these photos were taken off of www.design-milk.com - just trying to give the credit, and if you'd like to find out WHO built these)
> 
> One of the things i LOVE the most about woodworking, is the ability to corporate art with function. I think both of these are good examples! enjoy


I agree Atomjack….i couldnt even begin to even pretend i know how to do that! maybe a blog is in order?


> ?


 any chances ShipWright?


----------



## shipwright

dakremer said:


> *Whats your style?*
> 
> please feel free to add any pictures to this blog of the styles YOU like….or any projects YOU would love to build, etc. I'm just sharing some things I find interesting, and it would be awesome to see what everyone else likes, or would like to build someday…..(these photos were taken off of www.design-milk.com - just trying to give the credit, and if you'd like to find out WHO built these)
> 
> One of the things i LOVE the most about woodworking, is the ability to corporate art with function. I think both of these are good examples! enjoy


A blog will accompany the project post. I've still got a few bugs to work out. 
Thanks.

Aren't the children annoying sometimes?


----------



## Rustic

dakremer said:


> *Whats your style?*
> 
> please feel free to add any pictures to this blog of the styles YOU like….or any projects YOU would love to build, etc. I'm just sharing some things I find interesting, and it would be awesome to see what everyone else likes, or would like to build someday…..(these photos were taken off of www.design-milk.com - just trying to give the credit, and if you'd like to find out WHO built these)
> 
> One of the things i LOVE the most about woodworking, is the ability to corporate art with function. I think both of these are good examples! enjoy


there is one in every bunch


----------



## dakremer

*Beds*

In this installment of *Creative Woodworking* i'm exploring "beds." Most of the beds i have posted below are modern or contemporary (only because thats the style i like most). Feel free to add any pictures of beds YOU find creative, in a style you like, or any beds you've made that would fit the creative category. The idea of the blog is to get the creative juices flowing. enjoy


----------



## degoose

dakremer said:


> *Beds*
> 
> In this installment of *Creative Woodworking* i'm exploring "beds." Most of the beds i have posted below are modern or contemporary (only because thats the style i like most). Feel free to add any pictures of beds YOU find creative, in a style you like, or any beds you've made that would fit the creative category. The idea of the blog is to get the creative juices flowing. enjoy


I like the sleigh bed.


----------



## Kentuk55

dakremer said:


> *Beds*
> 
> In this installment of *Creative Woodworking* i'm exploring "beds." Most of the beds i have posted below are modern or contemporary (only because thats the style i like most). Feel free to add any pictures of beds YOU find creative, in a style you like, or any beds you've made that would fit the creative category. The idea of the blog is to get the creative juices flowing. enjoy


I want the trees….... that's just too kool


----------



## Wfarm

dakremer said:


> *Beds*
> 
> In this installment of *Creative Woodworking* i'm exploring "beds." Most of the beds i have posted below are modern or contemporary (only because thats the style i like most). Feel free to add any pictures of beds YOU find creative, in a style you like, or any beds you've made that would fit the creative category. The idea of the blog is to get the creative juices flowing. enjoy


good post dak


----------



## shipwright

dakremer said:


> *Beds*
> 
> In this installment of *Creative Woodworking* i'm exploring "beds." Most of the beds i have posted below are modern or contemporary (only because thats the style i like most). Feel free to add any pictures of beds YOU find creative, in a style you like, or any beds you've made that would fit the creative category. The idea of the blog is to get the creative juices flowing. enjoy


Pretty cool. I see two categories, the ones you wouldn't mind dusting and the ones you would. Ours is a classic king size sleigh bed I built about ten years ago. It's nice but not very creative. I look forward to seeing some that are.


----------



## DocK16

dakremer said:


> *Beds*
> 
> In this installment of *Creative Woodworking* i'm exploring "beds." Most of the beds i have posted below are modern or contemporary (only because thats the style i like most). Feel free to add any pictures of beds YOU find creative, in a style you like, or any beds you've made that would fit the creative category. The idea of the blog is to get the creative juices flowing. enjoy


Now that's what I call "sleeping outside the box"


----------



## Blake

dakremer said:


> *Beds*
> 
> In this installment of *Creative Woodworking* i'm exploring "beds." Most of the beds i have posted below are modern or contemporary (only because thats the style i like most). Feel free to add any pictures of beds YOU find creative, in a style you like, or any beds you've made that would fit the creative category. The idea of the blog is to get the creative juices flowing. enjoy


cool!


----------



## dakremer

*Chairs*

thought I'd continue the exploration of creative, unique woodworking to get the creative juices flowing and spark some ideas in peoples' minds. Mostly what I post in the "creative woodworking" blogs are more modern pieces of furniture - only because thats what I like. Feel free to add any photos that YOU find really creative and want to share! Most pics come from www.design-milk.com or www.architonic.com - i'm not affiliated with them what-so-ever….just like them and its a great resource for design ideas. enjoy

Any votes on what the next "creative woodworking" should be about?? tables?, desks? dressers?, etc, etc…?


----------



## cwdance1

dakremer said:


> *Chairs*
> 
> thought I'd continue the exploration of creative, unique woodworking to get the creative juices flowing and spark some ideas in peoples' minds. Mostly what I post in the "creative woodworking" blogs are more modern pieces of furniture - only because thats what I like. Feel free to add any photos that YOU find really creative and want to share! Most pics come from www.design-milk.com or www.architonic.com - i'm not affiliated with them what-so-ever….just like them and its a great resource for design ideas. enjoy
> 
> Any votes on what the next "creative woodworking" should be about?? tables?, desks? dressers?, etc, etc…?


Those are some very cool designs. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RonPeters

dakremer said:


> *Chairs*
> 
> thought I'd continue the exploration of creative, unique woodworking to get the creative juices flowing and spark some ideas in peoples' minds. Mostly what I post in the "creative woodworking" blogs are more modern pieces of furniture - only because thats what I like. Feel free to add any photos that YOU find really creative and want to share! Most pics come from www.design-milk.com or www.architonic.com - i'm not affiliated with them what-so-ever….just like them and its a great resource for design ideas. enjoy
> 
> Any votes on what the next "creative woodworking" should be about?? tables?, desks? dressers?, etc, etc…?


Yes, thanks for sharing, it's very charitable of you…. ;-)


----------



## woodspark

dakremer said:


> *Chairs*
> 
> thought I'd continue the exploration of creative, unique woodworking to get the creative juices flowing and spark some ideas in peoples' minds. Mostly what I post in the "creative woodworking" blogs are more modern pieces of furniture - only because thats what I like. Feel free to add any photos that YOU find really creative and want to share! Most pics come from www.design-milk.com or www.architonic.com - i'm not affiliated with them what-so-ever….just like them and its a great resource for design ideas. enjoy
> 
> Any votes on what the next "creative woodworking" should be about?? tables?, desks? dressers?, etc, etc…?


As a fan of contemporary furniture myself, I really like this series Dak, thanks a lot! How about cabinets, or tables next time.


----------



## rivergirl

dakremer said:


> *Chairs*
> 
> thought I'd continue the exploration of creative, unique woodworking to get the creative juices flowing and spark some ideas in peoples' minds. Mostly what I post in the "creative woodworking" blogs are more modern pieces of furniture - only because thats what I like. Feel free to add any photos that YOU find really creative and want to share! Most pics come from www.design-milk.com or www.architonic.com - i'm not affiliated with them what-so-ever….just like them and its a great resource for design ideas. enjoy
> 
> Any votes on what the next "creative woodworking" should be about?? tables?, desks? dressers?, etc, etc…?


Did you see the modern/contemporay chair Div posted recently. You should add it here.


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Chairs*
> 
> thought I'd continue the exploration of creative, unique woodworking to get the creative juices flowing and spark some ideas in peoples' minds. Mostly what I post in the "creative woodworking" blogs are more modern pieces of furniture - only because thats what I like. Feel free to add any photos that YOU find really creative and want to share! Most pics come from www.design-milk.com or www.architonic.com - i'm not affiliated with them what-so-ever….just like them and its a great resource for design ideas. enjoy
> 
> Any votes on what the next "creative woodworking" should be about?? tables?, desks? dressers?, etc, etc…?


yeah i did see it! it is awesome! Div did a great job

Div, I will do tables next!


----------



## Bearpie

dakremer said:


> *Chairs*
> 
> thought I'd continue the exploration of creative, unique woodworking to get the creative juices flowing and spark some ideas in peoples' minds. Mostly what I post in the "creative woodworking" blogs are more modern pieces of furniture - only because thats what I like. Feel free to add any photos that YOU find really creative and want to share! Most pics come from www.design-milk.com or www.architonic.com - i'm not affiliated with them what-so-ever….just like them and its a great resource for design ideas. enjoy
> 
> Any votes on what the next "creative woodworking" should be about?? tables?, desks? dressers?, etc, etc…?


I loved the butcher block chair but that sure looks heavy and labor intensive not to mention that it will require gallons of glue!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Pawky

dakremer said:


> *Chairs*
> 
> thought I'd continue the exploration of creative, unique woodworking to get the creative juices flowing and spark some ideas in peoples' minds. Mostly what I post in the "creative woodworking" blogs are more modern pieces of furniture - only because thats what I like. Feel free to add any photos that YOU find really creative and want to share! Most pics come from www.design-milk.com or www.architonic.com - i'm not affiliated with them what-so-ever….just like them and its a great resource for design ideas. enjoy
> 
> Any votes on what the next "creative woodworking" should be about?? tables?, desks? dressers?, etc, etc…?


I've enjoyed this series, there are some very interesting pieces. I look forward for your next one on tables


----------



## DanYo

dakremer said:


> *Chairs*
> 
> thought I'd continue the exploration of creative, unique woodworking to get the creative juices flowing and spark some ideas in peoples' minds. Mostly what I post in the "creative woodworking" blogs are more modern pieces of furniture - only because thats what I like. Feel free to add any photos that YOU find really creative and want to share! Most pics come from www.design-milk.com or www.architonic.com - i'm not affiliated with them what-so-ever….just like them and its a great resource for design ideas. enjoy
> 
> Any votes on what the next "creative woodworking" should be about?? tables?, desks? dressers?, etc, etc…?


very cool thread … added to my watch list


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Chairs*
> 
> thought I'd continue the exploration of creative, unique woodworking to get the creative juices flowing and spark some ideas in peoples' minds. Mostly what I post in the "creative woodworking" blogs are more modern pieces of furniture - only because thats what I like. Feel free to add any photos that YOU find really creative and want to share! Most pics come from www.design-milk.com or www.architonic.com - i'm not affiliated with them what-so-ever….just like them and its a great resource for design ideas. enjoy
> 
> Any votes on what the next "creative woodworking" should be about?? tables?, desks? dressers?, etc, etc…?


cool Dan. Next one will be on tables - as requested


----------



## dakremer

*Tables*

Here are some tables to get the creative juices flowing. The purpose of the blog is to get people to start thinking outside the box - and show the creative (non conventional) side of woodworking. Again, my style is a modern style - so most pics are of a more modern design. I tried to incorporate different design ideas, and a couple different types of tables. Enjoy. If you want to add any other pics down in the comments area - feel free.

*for those of you following the blog, or interested in more, let me know what you'd like to see next (so far i've done beds, chairs, and tables) *


----------



## DaddyZ

dakremer said:


> *Tables*
> 
> Here are some tables to get the creative juices flowing. The purpose of the blog is to get people to start thinking outside the box - and show the creative (non conventional) side of woodworking. Again, my style is a modern style - so most pics are of a more modern design. I tried to incorporate different design ideas, and a couple different types of tables. Enjoy. If you want to add any other pics down in the comments area - feel free.
> 
> *for those of you following the blog, or interested in more, let me know what you'd like to see next (so far i've done beds, chairs, and tables) *


Nice Ideas !!!!


----------



## lanwater

dakremer said:


> *Tables*
> 
> Here are some tables to get the creative juices flowing. The purpose of the blog is to get people to start thinking outside the box - and show the creative (non conventional) side of woodworking. Again, my style is a modern style - so most pics are of a more modern design. I tried to incorporate different design ideas, and a couple different types of tables. Enjoy. If you want to add any other pics down in the comments area - feel free.
> 
> *for those of you following the blog, or interested in more, let me know what you'd like to see next (so far i've done beds, chairs, and tables) *


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BlairH

dakremer said:


> *Tables*
> 
> Here are some tables to get the creative juices flowing. The purpose of the blog is to get people to start thinking outside the box - and show the creative (non conventional) side of woodworking. Again, my style is a modern style - so most pics are of a more modern design. I tried to incorporate different design ideas, and a couple different types of tables. Enjoy. If you want to add any other pics down in the comments area - feel free.
> 
> *for those of you following the blog, or interested in more, let me know what you'd like to see next (so far i've done beds, chairs, and tables) *


Great group of images. This will be a really good resource page. Thanks for posting!


----------



## woodspark

dakremer said:


> *Tables*
> 
> Here are some tables to get the creative juices flowing. The purpose of the blog is to get people to start thinking outside the box - and show the creative (non conventional) side of woodworking. Again, my style is a modern style - so most pics are of a more modern design. I tried to incorporate different design ideas, and a couple different types of tables. Enjoy. If you want to add any other pics down in the comments area - feel free.
> 
> *for those of you following the blog, or interested in more, let me know what you'd like to see next (so far i've done beds, chairs, and tables) *


Thanks dak! It takes ages for my super slow farm dail up connection to download your blog, but worth the wait every time!!


----------



## MrsN

dakremer said:


> *Tables*
> 
> Here are some tables to get the creative juices flowing. The purpose of the blog is to get people to start thinking outside the box - and show the creative (non conventional) side of woodworking. Again, my style is a modern style - so most pics are of a more modern design. I tried to incorporate different design ideas, and a couple different types of tables. Enjoy. If you want to add any other pics down in the comments area - feel free.
> 
> *for those of you following the blog, or interested in more, let me know what you'd like to see next (so far i've done beds, chairs, and tables) *


I really like the collection of images that you have here. Some really cool designs. I love thinking "how did they do that" and "who would like that thing" 
Where do you get your images?
MrsN


----------



## Marc5

dakremer said:


> *Tables*
> 
> Here are some tables to get the creative juices flowing. The purpose of the blog is to get people to start thinking outside the box - and show the creative (non conventional) side of woodworking. Again, my style is a modern style - so most pics are of a more modern design. I tried to incorporate different design ideas, and a couple different types of tables. Enjoy. If you want to add any other pics down in the comments area - feel free.
> 
> *for those of you following the blog, or interested in more, let me know what you'd like to see next (so far i've done beds, chairs, and tables) *


Thinking outside of the box is an understatement! You are right it can get you thinking.


----------



## canadianchips

dakremer said:


> *Tables*
> 
> Here are some tables to get the creative juices flowing. The purpose of the blog is to get people to start thinking outside the box - and show the creative (non conventional) side of woodworking. Again, my style is a modern style - so most pics are of a more modern design. I tried to incorporate different design ideas, and a couple different types of tables. Enjoy. If you want to add any other pics down in the comments area - feel free.
> 
> *for those of you following the blog, or interested in more, let me know what you'd like to see next (so far i've done beds, chairs, and tables) *


We all know where you store some of your lumber now !
AND , which one of those do you use for patients ?


----------



## Bluepine38

dakremer said:


> *Tables*
> 
> Here are some tables to get the creative juices flowing. The purpose of the blog is to get people to start thinking outside the box - and show the creative (non conventional) side of woodworking. Again, my style is a modern style - so most pics are of a more modern design. I tried to incorporate different design ideas, and a couple different types of tables. Enjoy. If you want to add any other pics down in the comments area - feel free.
> 
> *for those of you following the blog, or interested in more, let me know what you'd like to see next (so far i've done beds, chairs, and tables) *


Definitely outside my box, now I have to try to rearrange the box and my thinking. Oh well setting back
and snoozing can wait for a few more years. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kshipp

dakremer said:


> *Tables*
> 
> Here are some tables to get the creative juices flowing. The purpose of the blog is to get people to start thinking outside the box - and show the creative (non conventional) side of woodworking. Again, my style is a modern style - so most pics are of a more modern design. I tried to incorporate different design ideas, and a couple different types of tables. Enjoy. If you want to add any other pics down in the comments area - feel free.
> 
> *for those of you following the blog, or interested in more, let me know what you'd like to see next (so far i've done beds, chairs, and tables) *


I really like these blogs you do. Many of these designs are right up my alley. 
How about revealing your sources for such good designs.
And as far as the next one, what about stairways. I have a personal weakness for cool stairways.


----------



## Blake

dakremer said:


> *Tables*
> 
> Here are some tables to get the creative juices flowing. The purpose of the blog is to get people to start thinking outside the box - and show the creative (non conventional) side of woodworking. Again, my style is a modern style - so most pics are of a more modern design. I tried to incorporate different design ideas, and a couple different types of tables. Enjoy. If you want to add any other pics down in the comments area - feel free.
> 
> *for those of you following the blog, or interested in more, let me know what you'd like to see next (so far i've done beds, chairs, and tables) *


I vote for benches.


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Tables*
> 
> Here are some tables to get the creative juices flowing. The purpose of the blog is to get people to start thinking outside the box - and show the creative (non conventional) side of woodworking. Again, my style is a modern style - so most pics are of a more modern design. I tried to incorporate different design ideas, and a couple different types of tables. Enjoy. If you want to add any other pics down in the comments area - feel free.
> 
> *for those of you following the blog, or interested in more, let me know what you'd like to see next (so far i've done beds, chairs, and tables) *


so far its either benches or staircases…...


----------



## SPalm

dakremer said:


> *Tables*
> 
> Here are some tables to get the creative juices flowing. The purpose of the blog is to get people to start thinking outside the box - and show the creative (non conventional) side of woodworking. Again, my style is a modern style - so most pics are of a more modern design. I tried to incorporate different design ideas, and a couple different types of tables. Enjoy. If you want to add any other pics down in the comments area - feel free.
> 
> *for those of you following the blog, or interested in more, let me know what you'd like to see next (so far i've done beds, chairs, and tables) *


Sweet.
Thanks, that was fun.

Have you seen Seth Rolland's stuff?
http://www.sethrolland.com/gallery/tables/index.html
His Oxeye and Dreamcatcher are amazing.

Benches would be cool.
Steve


----------



## woodspark

dakremer said:


> *Tables*
> 
> Here are some tables to get the creative juices flowing. The purpose of the blog is to get people to start thinking outside the box - and show the creative (non conventional) side of woodworking. Again, my style is a modern style - so most pics are of a more modern design. I tried to incorporate different design ideas, and a couple different types of tables. Enjoy. If you want to add any other pics down in the comments area - feel free.
> 
> *for those of you following the blog, or interested in more, let me know what you'd like to see next (so far i've done beds, chairs, and tables) *


Benches are cool. I would like to see cabinets too!


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Tables*
> 
> Here are some tables to get the creative juices flowing. The purpose of the blog is to get people to start thinking outside the box - and show the creative (non conventional) side of woodworking. Again, my style is a modern style - so most pics are of a more modern design. I tried to incorporate different design ideas, and a couple different types of tables. Enjoy. If you want to add any other pics down in the comments area - feel free.
> 
> *for those of you following the blog, or interested in more, let me know what you'd like to see next (so far i've done beds, chairs, and tables) *


SPalm - that site is awesome - He's got a lot of great tables! thanks for the link


----------



## SPalm

dakremer said:


> *Tables*
> 
> Here are some tables to get the creative juices flowing. The purpose of the blog is to get people to start thinking outside the box - and show the creative (non conventional) side of woodworking. Again, my style is a modern style - so most pics are of a more modern design. I tried to incorporate different design ideas, and a couple different types of tables. Enjoy. If you want to add any other pics down in the comments area - feel free.
> 
> *for those of you following the blog, or interested in more, let me know what you'd like to see next (so far i've done beds, chairs, and tables) *


Seth was featured in Fine Wood Working a little while ago.
Here is a slide show of him making some things. 
I have always wanted to slice some stuff like he does. Of course, he makes it look easy.
http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/27869/seth-rolland-slicing-maestro

Steve


----------



## Pawky

dakremer said:


> *Tables*
> 
> Here are some tables to get the creative juices flowing. The purpose of the blog is to get people to start thinking outside the box - and show the creative (non conventional) side of woodworking. Again, my style is a modern style - so most pics are of a more modern design. I tried to incorporate different design ideas, and a couple different types of tables. Enjoy. If you want to add any other pics down in the comments area - feel free.
> 
> *for those of you following the blog, or interested in more, let me know what you'd like to see next (so far i've done beds, chairs, and tables) *


Some of those tables are awesome, not sure where you find all them (or how long you must spend looking for them ;P). Thank you Steve for sharing that site with Seth's work as well, those were fantastic.

As for your next episode, I'd be fascinated with what you could find for stairways, definitely some unique choices out there. Though I can't say I'd be disappointed with you doing it on benches either  Doors or bookcases would also be other interesting ideas… Looks like you have plenty of material to keep this going haha I look forward to the next


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Tables*
> 
> Here are some tables to get the creative juices flowing. The purpose of the blog is to get people to start thinking outside the box - and show the creative (non conventional) side of woodworking. Again, my style is a modern style - so most pics are of a more modern design. I tried to incorporate different design ideas, and a couple different types of tables. Enjoy. If you want to add any other pics down in the comments area - feel free.
> 
> *for those of you following the blog, or interested in more, let me know what you'd like to see next (so far i've done beds, chairs, and tables) *


I'm thinking I'll do staircases next, because that seems pretty interesting. Maybe benches after that….


----------



## abie

dakremer said:


> *Tables*
> 
> Here are some tables to get the creative juices flowing. The purpose of the blog is to get people to start thinking outside the box - and show the creative (non conventional) side of woodworking. Again, my style is a modern style - so most pics are of a more modern design. I tried to incorporate different design ideas, and a couple different types of tables. Enjoy. If you want to add any other pics down in the comments area - feel free.
> 
> *for those of you following the blog, or interested in more, let me know what you'd like to see next (so far i've done beds, chairs, and tables) *


just started looking at this BLOG Great stuff
Keep it going I will attempt to add info if and when I find it

Yoda said:
there is no such thing as try;
either you do or don't


----------



## dakremer

*Staircases!*

Hey guys - sorry about the delay in getting the next blog (staircases) up. 10 tests in 3 weeks! has NOT been fun. Anyways. Here are some awesome staircases I have found. Enjoy! And again….let me know what you'd like to see next, and i'll try to get it done for you!!!!










































































































































































































































































































last two pictures I will post both in this AND in shelves (once I do shelves….)......


----------



## allenworb

dakremer said:


> *Staircases!*
> 
> Hey guys - sorry about the delay in getting the next blog (staircases) up. 10 tests in 3 weeks! has NOT been fun. Anyways. Here are some awesome staircases I have found. Enjoy! And again….let me know what you'd like to see next, and i'll try to get it done for you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last two pictures I will post both in this AND in shelves (once I do shelves….)......


Awesome designs! I can't imagine the joinery and angles on some of that stuff.


----------



## sras

dakremer said:


> *Staircases!*
> 
> Hey guys - sorry about the delay in getting the next blog (staircases) up. 10 tests in 3 weeks! has NOT been fun. Anyways. Here are some awesome staircases I have found. Enjoy! And again….let me know what you'd like to see next, and i'll try to get it done for you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last two pictures I will post both in this AND in shelves (once I do shelves….)......


A review of stairs needs to include the one built by LJ Div. Here is a link to the blog entry.


----------



## woodspark

dakremer said:


> *Staircases!*
> 
> Hey guys - sorry about the delay in getting the next blog (staircases) up. 10 tests in 3 weeks! has NOT been fun. Anyways. Here are some awesome staircases I have found. Enjoy! And again….let me know what you'd like to see next, and i'll try to get it done for you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last two pictures I will post both in this AND in shelves (once I do shelves….)......












Wow, Steve, you have a good memory! I am impressed. Here is a pic of it.

Thanks, Dak. I was waiting for the next Creative Woodworking installment! Some amazing designs!

Hope your tests went well.


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Staircases!*
> 
> Hey guys - sorry about the delay in getting the next blog (staircases) up. 10 tests in 3 weeks! has NOT been fun. Anyways. Here are some awesome staircases I have found. Enjoy! And again….let me know what you'd like to see next, and i'll try to get it done for you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last two pictures I will post both in this AND in shelves (once I do shelves….)......


Div - your staircase is awesome!! I went to the original page and I am absolutely blown away at how you did that!!! you are my hero!


----------



## SPalm

dakremer said:


> *Staircases!*
> 
> Hey guys - sorry about the delay in getting the next blog (staircases) up. 10 tests in 3 weeks! has NOT been fun. Anyways. Here are some awesome staircases I have found. Enjoy! And again….let me know what you'd like to see next, and i'll try to get it done for you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last two pictures I will post both in this AND in shelves (once I do shelves….)......


Sweet. Thanks, this is fun to get all this eye candy from you.

The sixth pic down, with all the books is a staggered step staircase. I didn't know about these until recently. They allow you to have a staircase in almost half the space of a standard one. You just have to use the correct foot on the correct tread. Great for small spaces.









I like your modern flair. You got taste.
Steve


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Staircases!*
> 
> Hey guys - sorry about the delay in getting the next blog (staircases) up. 10 tests in 3 weeks! has NOT been fun. Anyways. Here are some awesome staircases I have found. Enjoy! And again….let me know what you'd like to see next, and i'll try to get it done for you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last two pictures I will post both in this AND in shelves (once I do shelves….)......


yeah i kind of like that one Spalm! seems like going up the steps would be easy enough but going down the steps would probably cause a tumble!!  But I guess with two broken legs you'd have plenty of reading material handy!


----------



## woodspark

dakremer said:


> *Staircases!*
> 
> Hey guys - sorry about the delay in getting the next blog (staircases) up. 10 tests in 3 weeks! has NOT been fun. Anyways. Here are some awesome staircases I have found. Enjoy! And again….let me know what you'd like to see next, and i'll try to get it done for you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last two pictures I will post both in this AND in shelves (once I do shelves….)......


Thanks dude, it was a bit of a fight to get that one together!


----------



## EPJartisan

dakremer said:


> *Staircases!*
> 
> Hey guys - sorry about the delay in getting the next blog (staircases) up. 10 tests in 3 weeks! has NOT been fun. Anyways. Here are some awesome staircases I have found. Enjoy! And again….let me know what you'd like to see next, and i'll try to get it done for you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last two pictures I will post both in this AND in shelves (once I do shelves….)......


Great Collections. I need to design a folding spiral staircase, not that that project is even on the board yet. May I suggest you research Fire Place mantels. Thanks again.


----------



## carpinterialobo

dakremer said:


> *Staircases!*
> 
> Hey guys - sorry about the delay in getting the next blog (staircases) up. 10 tests in 3 weeks! has NOT been fun. Anyways. Here are some awesome staircases I have found. Enjoy! And again….let me know what you'd like to see next, and i'll try to get it done for you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last two pictures I will post both in this AND in shelves (once I do shelves….)......


Dear Dakremer, wonderful stairs, I've left with my mouth open, Greetings JOSE


----------



## dakremer

*The Woodworkers's survival hut!*

Hey guys - this isnt my normal posting for this blog, but had to show it!! these are called Sleeper Cells by Suzanne Husky. Enjoy (ps - i havent had time to do any research for the next blog in the serious, what do you guys want to see??)


----------



## Sailor

dakremer said:


> *The Woodworkers's survival hut!*
> 
> Hey guys - this isnt my normal posting for this blog, but had to show it!! these are called Sleeper Cells by Suzanne Husky. Enjoy (ps - i havent had time to do any research for the next blog in the serious, what do you guys want to see??)


Pretty cool, I want to see a life-size one! I like the last one.

Just kidding about the life size one, unless you want to…..


----------



## superdav721

dakremer said:


> *The Woodworkers's survival hut!*
> 
> Hey guys - this isnt my normal posting for this blog, but had to show it!! these are called Sleeper Cells by Suzanne Husky. Enjoy (ps - i havent had time to do any research for the next blog in the serious, what do you guys want to see??)


neat stuff. I love your signature.


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *The Woodworkers's survival hut!*
> 
> Hey guys - this isnt my normal posting for this blog, but had to show it!! these are called Sleeper Cells by Suzanne Husky. Enjoy (ps - i havent had time to do any research for the next blog in the serious, what do you guys want to see??)


I think those are life size! That would take forever


----------



## Jim Jakosh

dakremer said:


> *The Woodworkers's survival hut!*
> 
> Hey guys - this isnt my normal posting for this blog, but had to show it!! these are called Sleeper Cells by Suzanne Husky. Enjoy (ps - i havent had time to do any research for the next blog in the serious, what do you guys want to see??)


Okay…....................................... I'd use a tent and make lots of stuff out of all that wood!


----------



## EPJartisan

dakremer said:


> *The Woodworkers's survival hut!*
> 
> Hey guys - this isnt my normal posting for this blog, but had to show it!! these are called Sleeper Cells by Suzanne Husky. Enjoy (ps - i havent had time to do any research for the next blog in the serious, what do you guys want to see??)


These are incredible. I have been in the process of designing year round small sleeping pods for my vacation land. Th one like a porcupine inspires me a lot. Thanks for the post.I checked out Suzanne Husky's website… she is an interesting woman.


----------



## Pawky

dakremer said:


> *The Woodworkers's survival hut!*
> 
> Hey guys - this isnt my normal posting for this blog, but had to show it!! these are called Sleeper Cells by Suzanne Husky. Enjoy (ps - i havent had time to do any research for the next blog in the serious, what do you guys want to see??)


How about covering bookcases next?


----------



## dakremer

*Shelving*

Enjoy this installment of creative woodworking. Feel free to add any pictures of your own unique and creative shelving. And as always let me know what you'd like to see in the next blog!! thanks for looking, and let the creative juices start flowing!!...


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Shelving*
> 
> Enjoy this installment of creative woodworking. Feel free to add any pictures of your own unique and creative shelving. And as always let me know what you'd like to see in the next blog!! thanks for looking, and let the creative juices start flowing!!...


I hope everyone can see all the pictures. my browser is screwing up or something, because I can't see them all…


----------



## Pawky

dakremer said:


> *Shelving*
> 
> Enjoy this installment of creative woodworking. Feel free to add any pictures of your own unique and creative shelving. And as always let me know what you'd like to see in the next blog!! thanks for looking, and let the creative juices start flowing!!...


They are all showing on my end. Thanks for sharing them, some interesting items


----------



## Cornductor

dakremer said:


> *Shelving*
> 
> Enjoy this installment of creative woodworking. Feel free to add any pictures of your own unique and creative shelving. And as always let me know what you'd like to see in the next blog!! thanks for looking, and let the creative juices start flowing!!...


I'm feeling very inspired now. I like to see new and innovative designs when it comes to wood!


----------



## driftwoodhunter

dakremer said:


> *Shelving*
> 
> Enjoy this installment of creative woodworking. Feel free to add any pictures of your own unique and creative shelving. And as always let me know what you'd like to see in the next blog!! thanks for looking, and let the creative juices start flowing!!...


What a lot of fun - the one with the cats eating out of their bowls made me do a double-take! lol I also like the figure-eight bookcase, with no way to get to the inside (that I could see).
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mahadevwood

dakremer said:


> *Shelving*
> 
> Enjoy this installment of creative woodworking. Feel free to add any pictures of your own unique and creative shelving. And as always let me know what you'd like to see in the next blog!! thanks for looking, and let the creative juices start flowing!!...


Hey some items are very interesting, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## redryder

dakremer said:


> *Shelving*
> 
> Enjoy this installment of creative woodworking. Feel free to add any pictures of your own unique and creative shelving. And as always let me know what you'd like to see in the next blog!! thanks for looking, and let the creative juices start flowing!!...


The word "awesome", I think is over used but I would make a exception for this post…...


----------



## Kentuk55

dakremer said:


> *Shelving*
> 
> Enjoy this installment of creative woodworking. Feel free to add any pictures of your own unique and creative shelving. And as always let me know what you'd like to see in the next blog!! thanks for looking, and let the creative juices start flowing!!...


Lotsa ideas to get them creative juices flowing


----------



## hvroberts

dakremer said:


> *Shelving*
> 
> Enjoy this installment of creative woodworking. Feel free to add any pictures of your own unique and creative shelving. And as always let me know what you'd like to see in the next blog!! thanks for looking, and let the creative juices start flowing!!...


Dragging the plane back over the work is the choice of the maker. But if that is the choice than do not put any weight on the plane. The weight of the plane is plenty. Now this brings up a pet peeve of mine. I was taught that when you set down a plane to always lay it on it's side, not on the blade. I have been to many wood shops and noticed that the planes were set down and even stored resting on the blade. I will stop here, or I will go on for an hour or so.

Thank for letting me spout off.


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Shelving*
> 
> Enjoy this installment of creative woodworking. Feel free to add any pictures of your own unique and creative shelving. And as always let me know what you'd like to see in the next blog!! thanks for looking, and let the creative juices start flowing!!...


huh????


----------



## Brit

dakremer said:


> *Shelving*
> 
> Enjoy this installment of creative woodworking. Feel free to add any pictures of your own unique and creative shelving. And as always let me know what you'd like to see in the next blog!! thanks for looking, and let the creative juices start flowing!!...


Great post man!. Truly inspiring. Whenever I see pictures that push the boundaries like these do, it really gets my creative juices flowing. Now does anyone know where I can get some of whatever hvroberts is drinking/smoking?


----------



## woodspark

dakremer said:


> *Shelving*
> 
> Enjoy this installment of creative woodworking. Feel free to add any pictures of your own unique and creative shelving. And as always let me know what you'd like to see in the next blog!! thanks for looking, and let the creative juices start flowing!!...


Hey Dak! You might know by know that I always enjoy these creative, contemporary posts of yours. It is inspiring, thanks man! ( I have to wait forever to download the pics on my slow dial up connection, but always worth the wait!)


----------



## toolchap

dakremer said:


> *Shelving*
> 
> Enjoy this installment of creative woodworking. Feel free to add any pictures of your own unique and creative shelving. And as always let me know what you'd like to see in the next blog!! thanks for looking, and let the creative juices start flowing!!...


In a manner of speaking, seeing stuff like this makes me want to tear my hair out of my scalp. I adore it…..I so wish these things floated around in my head. I hope you do not mind but I might want to steal from these ideas. My thanks for posting them.


----------



## mwm5053

dakremer said:


> *Shelving*
> 
> Enjoy this installment of creative woodworking. Feel free to add any pictures of your own unique and creative shelving. And as always let me know what you'd like to see in the next blog!! thanks for looking, and let the creative juices start flowing!!...


Inspiring to say the least


----------



## dakremer

*Rocking Horse...without the horse?*

Here is a great project done by Studio Ve. They have some pretty cool projects.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

dakremer said:


> *Rocking Horse...without the horse?*
> 
> Here is a great project done by Studio Ve. They have some pretty cool projects.


Now here I have been wasting so much time building things to go on rockers when all I needed to do was get a bale of hay!
Dang it!
Gotta admit that's pretty cool though.


----------



## Bearpie

dakremer said:


> *Rocking Horse...without the horse?*
> 
> Here is a great project done by Studio Ve. They have some pretty cool projects.


Be a great thing for farmers kids to have fun with! Wish we had one back on the farm when we were still kids! Would have rode that bale to death!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## tdv

dakremer said:


> *Rocking Horse...without the horse?*
> 
> Here is a great project done by Studio Ve. They have some pretty cool projects.


Hey neat idea & a lot more comfortable
Best
Trevor


----------



## SPalm

dakremer said:


> *Rocking Horse...without the horse?*
> 
> Here is a great project done by Studio Ve. They have some pretty cool projects.


Neat idea.
My hay fever goes nuts just looking at it.

Cool joinery though,
Steve


----------



## dakremer

*Toothpicks are wood right?....(MUST SEE)*

This is what you can do with 100,000 toothpicks and 35 years!

More info here (this is a safe link)


----------



## Mickit

dakremer said:


> *Toothpicks are wood right?....(MUST SEE)*
> 
> This is what you can do with 100,000 toothpicks and 35 years!
> 
> More info here (this is a safe link)


Aw now that's cool! I've not been to SF in years…brought back memories! That is the Exploratorium, right?
Thanks.


----------



## SteveMI

dakremer said:


> *Toothpicks are wood right?....(MUST SEE)*
> 
> This is what you can do with 100,000 toothpicks and 35 years!
> 
> More info here (this is a safe link)


I remember quite a few years ago that the "Ripley's Believe it or Not" in SF had a lot of toothpick creations. It seems there was a story page at in a certain time period that making elaborate things with tooth picks was a real big fad.

Steve.


----------



## mahadevwood

dakremer said:


> *Toothpicks are wood right?....(MUST SEE)*
> 
> This is what you can do with 100,000 toothpicks and 35 years!
> 
> More info here (this is a safe link)


Aw now that's amazing.


----------



## Broglea

dakremer said:


> *Toothpicks are wood right?....(MUST SEE)*
> 
> This is what you can do with 100,000 toothpicks and 35 years!
> 
> More info here (this is a safe link)


That is nuts!


----------



## dakremer

*Stairs (part 2)*

Designed by Atmos Studio


----------



## WayneC

dakremer said:


> *Stairs (part 2)*
> 
> Designed by Atmos Studio


Outstanding. Not seen a stair design like this. lol. Not sure I would like to go up it drunk.


----------



## degoose

dakremer said:


> *Stairs (part 2)*
> 
> Designed by Atmos Studio


Wow you are getting really good at woodworking… so talented and so young….. TIC


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Stairs (part 2)*
> 
> Designed by Atmos Studio


haha Degoose. I can sense your sarcasm! I WISH these were my work!

some day…..some day….


----------



## EXPORTINGTALENT

dakremer said:


> *Stairs (part 2)*
> 
> Designed by Atmos Studio


This is an absolute fiction!


----------



## mahadevwood

dakremer said:


> *Stairs (part 2)*
> 
> Designed by Atmos Studio


Outstanding, i have no words to explain.


----------



## AZMac

dakremer said:


> *Stairs (part 2)*
> 
> Designed by Atmos Studio


Very cool. i'm not sure i could make it up the stairs after a few drinks,
AZMac


----------



## DLCW

dakremer said:


> *Stairs (part 2)*
> 
> Designed by Atmos Studio


That is one of the most incredible pieces of artistic architectural workmanship I've ever seen. The customer must be beside themselves with pride and joy. You have created a one-of-a-kind masterpiece that the customer can undoubtedly say is totally unique and just for them.

*WOW!!!!!!*


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Stairs (part 2)*
> 
> Designed by Atmos Studio


......I'm just gonna start taking credit for it…..


----------



## Eric_S

dakremer said:


> *Stairs (part 2)*
> 
> Designed by Atmos Studio


Those are definitely the most interesting stairs I've ever seen. Thanks for posting. Does the guy live in a tree?  Reminds me of roots.


----------



## tdv

dakremer said:


> *Stairs (part 2)*
> 
> Designed by Atmos Studio


Amazing!!


----------



## EPJartisan

dakremer said:


> *Stairs (part 2)*
> 
> Designed by Atmos Studio


Very Art Nouveaux. I agree, after a few drinks the stairs would be daunting. LOL. Great inspiration post!


----------



## dakremer

*If it comes from a tree, its woodworking....right?*

By artist Lorenzo Durán. Talk about a skill I do not have!! haha.. any of you dare to try your shot at this??? I wonder how hard it is. Sharp knife. Sharp eye…EXTREME PATIENCE. If you click on the artist's name…you can see more of his work. It is a safe link














































--------------------------------------------------------

here are some pictures from the link that Eric has posted below in the comments section. Another amazing talent…..Pencil Carving Art By Dalton Getty


----------



## MShort

dakremer said:


> *If it comes from a tree, its woodworking....right?*
> 
> By artist Lorenzo Durán. Talk about a skill I do not have!! haha.. any of you dare to try your shot at this??? I wonder how hard it is. Sharp knife. Sharp eye…EXTREME PATIENCE. If you click on the artist's name…you can see more of his work. It is a safe link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> here are some pictures from the link that Eric has posted below in the comments section. Another amazing talent…..Pencil Carving Art By Dalton Getty


That is a man with more patience and skill than I.


----------



## Eric_S

dakremer said:


> *If it comes from a tree, its woodworking....right?*
> 
> By artist Lorenzo Durán. Talk about a skill I do not have!! haha.. any of you dare to try your shot at this??? I wonder how hard it is. Sharp knife. Sharp eye…EXTREME PATIENCE. If you click on the artist's name…you can see more of his work. It is a safe link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> here are some pictures from the link that Eric has posted below in the comments section. Another amazing talent…..Pencil Carving Art By Dalton Getty


Wow! THis reminds me of the guy that does carvings in pencils…

http://themodernartist.wordpress.com/2010/04/19/pencil-carving-art-by-dalton-getty/


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *If it comes from a tree, its woodworking....right?*
> 
> By artist Lorenzo Durán. Talk about a skill I do not have!! haha.. any of you dare to try your shot at this??? I wonder how hard it is. Sharp knife. Sharp eye…EXTREME PATIENCE. If you click on the artist's name…you can see more of his work. It is a safe link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> here are some pictures from the link that Eric has posted below in the comments section. Another amazing talent…..Pencil Carving Art By Dalton Getty


Eric. I've seen that pencil carving guy before…..that is amazing


----------



## Manitario

dakremer said:


> *If it comes from a tree, its woodworking....right?*
> 
> By artist Lorenzo Durán. Talk about a skill I do not have!! haha.. any of you dare to try your shot at this??? I wonder how hard it is. Sharp knife. Sharp eye…EXTREME PATIENCE. If you click on the artist's name…you can see more of his work. It is a safe link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> here are some pictures from the link that Eric has posted below in the comments section. Another amazing talent…..Pencil Carving Art By Dalton Getty


wow, that sound is my mind being blown. Amazing!


----------



## AkBob

dakremer said:


> *If it comes from a tree, its woodworking....right?*
> 
> By artist Lorenzo Durán. Talk about a skill I do not have!! haha.. any of you dare to try your shot at this??? I wonder how hard it is. Sharp knife. Sharp eye…EXTREME PATIENCE. If you click on the artist's name…you can see more of his work. It is a safe link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> here are some pictures from the link that Eric has posted below in the comments section. Another amazing talent…..Pencil Carving Art By Dalton Getty


I love/hate to look at art of this caliber. The box of re-cuts in my shop will attest to the fact that this is way beyond my skill set. The closest I would ever come to this in my shop, would be to purchase it


----------



## dakremer

*This is for the dogs.....*

These wooden dog feeders are made from reclaimed oak barn beams by Keystone Vintage Lumber


----------



## CptWingnut

dakremer said:


> *This is for the dogs.....*
> 
> These wooden dog feeders are made from reclaimed oak barn beams by Keystone Vintage Lumber


Dang that's a great idea, I will be copying this only with an ancient railroad tie!


----------



## chrisstef

dakremer said:


> *This is for the dogs.....*
> 
> These wooden dog feeders are made from reclaimed oak barn beams by Keystone Vintage Lumber


I think thats pretty cool lookin, all though my dog is such a coward she would either chew it up or never eat or drink again.

Wingnut …watch out for the creosote on those railroad ties … you dont want rover growing any extra legs.


----------



## Bearpie

dakremer said:


> *This is for the dogs.....*
> 
> These wooden dog feeders are made from reclaimed oak barn beams by Keystone Vintage Lumber


That's one way to keep the dog(s) from moving the dish all around the room


----------



## Jim Jakosh

dakremer said:


> *This is for the dogs.....*
> 
> These wooden dog feeders are made from reclaimed oak barn beams by Keystone Vintage Lumber


Nice. How rustic!!


----------



## superstretch

dakremer said:


> *This is for the dogs.....*
> 
> These wooden dog feeders are made from reclaimed oak barn beams by Keystone Vintage Lumber


Wouldn't that be awful if they cut up a bunch of chestnut beams just for dog dishes? I would hope that that dog would appreciate it


----------



## RMHutchins

dakremer said:


> *This is for the dogs.....*
> 
> These wooden dog feeders are made from reclaimed oak barn beams by Keystone Vintage Lumber


Cool!


----------



## dakremer

*Amazing woodworker: Vivian Chiu*


----------



## degoose

dakremer said:


> *Amazing woodworker: Vivian Chiu*


Some of these appeal to me… some are just …


----------



## PurpLev

dakremer said:


> *Amazing woodworker: Vivian Chiu*


these are nice. thanks for posting this


----------



## cannondale

dakremer said:


> *Amazing woodworker: Vivian Chiu*


wow that looks really cool and funky !


----------



## sras

dakremer said:


> *Amazing woodworker: Vivian Chiu*


I like the upholstered stool. They all get my mind going on different ideas.


----------



## helluvawreck

dakremer said:


> *Amazing woodworker: Vivian Chiu*


That is some pretty wild stuff; she seems to be very skilled at what she does.


----------



## murch

dakremer said:


> *Amazing woodworker: Vivian Chiu*


The 1st chair really stands out. Amazing design.


----------



## BentheViking

dakremer said:


> *Amazing woodworker: Vivian Chiu*


Agreed with murch…took me a minute to realize that it wasn't a whole row of chairs


----------



## lightweightladylefty

dakremer said:


> *Amazing woodworker: Vivian Chiu*


So, is the face-thingy supposed to be a terrorist's disguise?

L/W


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Amazing woodworker: Vivian Chiu*


haha - not sure Lightweight….not sure….


----------



## tenhoeda

dakremer said:


> *Amazing woodworker: Vivian Chiu*


Very interesting. More creative than I could ever come up with. The chair is very intrigueing.


----------



## dakremer

*Plywood Children's Chair*

.......designed by Spanish designer Ander Lizaso…....

can be turned upside down and used as a wagon…...


----------



## PurpLev

dakremer said:


> *Plywood Children's Chair*
> 
> .......designed by Spanish designer Ander Lizaso…....
> 
> can be turned upside down and used as a wagon…...


can also be used to roll material  or press laundry

pretty cool design


----------



## dakremer

*Great Kitchen Ideas! *


----------



## craftsman on the lake

dakremer said:


> *Great Kitchen Ideas! *


Ah.. what happens if someone accidently turns on the stove with wood on top of it?


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Great Kitchen Ideas! *


well….HOPEFULLY they'd notice themselves reaching across the massive block of wood on top of the stove first.


----------



## amagineer

dakremer said:


> *Great Kitchen Ideas! *


Nice addition's. Did you use milk paint for the finish?


----------



## Cobwobbler

dakremer said:


> *Great Kitchen Ideas! *


Thats really cool shabby chic work to hide the modern stuff.
How did you do the distressed paint?


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Great Kitchen Ideas! *


Hey Amagineer and Cob - i actually did not do this. This series is all about creative woodworking (usually from other artists) to get the juices flowing for everyone.


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Great Kitchen Ideas! *


however - a good way to do crackled paint (which I know this isnt crackled) is to spread some Elmors Glue over the surface, let it sit for like 2 minutes, and then paint over the glue. When it all dries, the paint will look like it is flaking off, like its really old!


----------



## dakremer

*Rubiks Cube dressor (with how-to)*

Here is the link for the How-to and the creator of the dressor


----------



## mahadevwood

dakremer said:


> *Rubiks Cube dressor (with how-to)*
> 
> Here is the link for the How-to and the creator of the dressor


Very nice, Superb concept, Thanks very much for posting


----------



## mmh

dakremer said:


> *Rubiks Cube dressor (with how-to)*
> 
> Here is the link for the How-to and the creator of the dressor


Very cool piece! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MsDebbieP

dakremer said:


> *Rubiks Cube dressor (with how-to)*
> 
> Here is the link for the How-to and the creator of the dressor


wonderful!!

And everyone is all "oh wow" over the kleenex box on "Big Bang Theory". 
Now THIS is a Rubik's Cube


----------



## DonBroussard

dakremer said:


> *Rubiks Cube dressor (with how-to)*
> 
> Here is the link for the How-to and the creator of the dressor


I like the idea of using the Rubik's Cube theme. I would have to take the drawer fronts off and switch them to "solve" the dresser, though.


----------



## dakremer

*Wooden Mechanic's Light*

how cool is this? Its a Wooden Mechanic's Light made by Studio248 (click their name to go to their website)


----------



## Eagle1

dakremer said:


> *Wooden Mechanic's Light*
> 
> how cool is this? Its a Wooden Mechanic's Light made by Studio248 (click their name to go to their website)


Very cool. I haven't ever seen one. Great job.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

dakremer said:


> *Wooden Mechanic's Light*
> 
> how cool is this? Its a Wooden Mechanic's Light made by Studio248 (click their name to go to their website)


Cool. It is almost complete.It needs a switch and an outlet!! It must have been a lot of work!!...Jim


----------



## Dennisgrosen

dakremer said:


> *Wooden Mechanic's Light*
> 
> how cool is this? Its a Wooden Mechanic's Light made by Studio248 (click their name to go to their website)


nice 
thank´s for sharing

Dennis


----------



## superdav721

dakremer said:


> *Wooden Mechanic's Light*
> 
> how cool is this? Its a Wooden Mechanic's Light made by Studio248 (click their name to go to their website)


OK now lets make a wood car 
Very nice idea


----------



## dakremer

*Bet You Never Thought of This.....*

ENJOY…...


----------



## redryder

dakremer said:


> *Bet You Never Thought of This.....*
> 
> ENJOY…...


Your right again…...........


----------



## degoose

dakremer said:


> *Bet You Never Thought of This.....*
> 
> ENJOY…...


I never did either…


----------



## cmaxnavy

dakremer said:


> *Bet You Never Thought of This.....*
> 
> ENJOY…...


You're right, I never thought of that! Before you put holes in your kitchen counter to store the knives, think about the effects of all that water draining into the lower basin! Could get ugly.


----------



## Bluepine38

dakremer said:


> *Bet You Never Thought of This.....*
> 
> ENJOY…...


That spiral staircase is going to keep me awake tonight trying to figure out how they drilled that tree for
the round tenon, or if they just put a false plug in the other side. Either way it looks great. Thank you
for sharing and making me think.


----------



## Bertha

dakremer said:


> *Bet You Never Thought of This.....*
> 
> ENJOY…...


Goodness gracious, these are spectacular. I'm supposed to love the woodworking but I can't take my eye off that hammered sink.


----------



## helluvawreck

dakremer said:


> *Bet You Never Thought of This.....*
> 
> ENJOY…...


All things unusual and out of the ordinary.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

dakremer said:


> *Bet You Never Thought of This.....*
> 
> ENJOY…...


WOW, that staircase is way cool!


----------



## iozl

dakremer said:


> *Bet You Never Thought of This.....*
> 
> ENJOY…...


I essentially stole the Dare Studio's desk design that I made and posted on here. I think that their designs are great.


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Bet You Never Thought of This.....*
> 
> ENJOY…...


I'm glad you guys like it.


----------



## BigTiny

dakremer said:


> *Bet You Never Thought of This.....*
> 
> ENJOY…...


From the look of that spiral staircase, they drilled pilot holes through the tree, drilled larger holes along them part way through, then bolted the stair treads in place and plugged the holes on the opposite side.

Asa for the sink/knife block, it might be wise to remove the knives before doing any plumbing under there!

Paul


----------



## dakremer

*All I can say is, "wow!!"*

Here is a link to the site with the info on who built what….enjoy, and let those creative juices flow!!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

dakremer said:


> *All I can say is, "wow!!"*
> 
> Here is a link to the site with the info on who built what….enjoy, and let those creative juices flow!!


Wow is right. Very unique and talented to say the least.

However, although I have great respect for the work, I don't see anything that needs to live at my place. (at least not in this lifetime).


----------



## a1Jim

dakremer said:


> *All I can say is, "wow!!"*
> 
> Here is a link to the site with the info on who built what….enjoy, and let those creative juices flow!!


That's amazing stuff way out designs and builds waaaay cool.


----------



## Eric_S

dakremer said:


> *All I can say is, "wow!!"*
> 
> Here is a link to the site with the info on who built what….enjoy, and let those creative juices flow!!


Very cool designs! 5th one down reminds me of Beetlejuice


----------



## SPalm

dakremer said:


> *All I can say is, "wow!!"*
> 
> Here is a link to the site with the info on who built what….enjoy, and let those creative juices flow!!


Sweet. Thanks.
I like the four pedestals. They could be made small to be used for stands for a sculpture or such.

Neat,
Steve


----------



## SASmith

dakremer said:


> *All I can say is, "wow!!"*
> 
> Here is a link to the site with the info on who built what….enjoy, and let those creative juices flow!!


The chair in the 3rd pic speaks to me.
Care to share the source of it?

Thanks for the post.


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *All I can say is, "wow!!"*
> 
> Here is a link to the site with the info on who built what….enjoy, and let those creative juices flow!!


hey SAS, the link is at the top of the page!


----------



## SASmith

dakremer said:


> *All I can say is, "wow!!"*
> 
> Here is a link to the site with the info on who built what….enjoy, and let those creative juices flow!!


Thanks. Not sure how I missed it.


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *All I can say is, "wow!!"*
> 
> Here is a link to the site with the info on who built what….enjoy, and let those creative juices flow!!


no prob


----------



## redryder

dakremer said:


> *All I can say is, "wow!!"*
> 
> Here is a link to the site with the info on who built what….enjoy, and let those creative juices flow!!


You always come up with some great links. Thanks…........


----------



## dakremer

*Melting Wood - a must see*

The Paris, France-based design team of Bonsoir Paris is made up of graphic designers, Rémy Clémente & Morgan Maccari. Along with their team they created Duramen, a series of sculptures, which began as wooden frames that are then reimagined into something indistinguishable. The sculptures create juxtaposition between the distorted nature of the designs themselves and their use of fine woods such as oak, fir, wenge, pear, and linden.


----------



## Jacoblucas

dakremer said:


> *Melting Wood - a must see*
> 
> The Paris, France-based design team of Bonsoir Paris is made up of graphic designers, Rémy Clémente & Morgan Maccari. Along with their team they created Duramen, a series of sculptures, which began as wooden frames that are then reimagined into something indistinguishable. The sculptures create juxtaposition between the distorted nature of the designs themselves and their use of fine woods such as oak, fir, wenge, pear, and linden.


wow, now that is art!


----------



## dpwalker

dakremer said:


> *Melting Wood - a must see*
> 
> The Paris, France-based design team of Bonsoir Paris is made up of graphic designers, Rémy Clémente & Morgan Maccari. Along with their team they created Duramen, a series of sculptures, which began as wooden frames that are then reimagined into something indistinguishable. The sculptures create juxtaposition between the distorted nature of the designs themselves and their use of fine woods such as oak, fir, wenge, pear, and linden.


How cool is THAT? Very nice. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## OnlyJustME

dakremer said:


> *Melting Wood - a must see*
> 
> The Paris, France-based design team of Bonsoir Paris is made up of graphic designers, Rémy Clémente & Morgan Maccari. Along with their team they created Duramen, a series of sculptures, which began as wooden frames that are then reimagined into something indistinguishable. The sculptures create juxtaposition between the distorted nature of the designs themselves and their use of fine woods such as oak, fir, wenge, pear, and linden.


That is unbelievable!! and very well done. I wonder how many hours it took to do them.


----------



## SPalm

dakremer said:


> *Melting Wood - a must see*
> 
> The Paris, France-based design team of Bonsoir Paris is made up of graphic designers, Rémy Clémente & Morgan Maccari. Along with their team they created Duramen, a series of sculptures, which began as wooden frames that are then reimagined into something indistinguishable. The sculptures create juxtaposition between the distorted nature of the designs themselves and their use of fine woods such as oak, fir, wenge, pear, and linden.


Ha!
That is way cool.

Steve


----------



## EPJartisan

dakremer said:


> *Melting Wood - a must see*
> 
> The Paris, France-based design team of Bonsoir Paris is made up of graphic designers, Rémy Clémente & Morgan Maccari. Along with their team they created Duramen, a series of sculptures, which began as wooden frames that are then reimagined into something indistinguishable. The sculptures create juxtaposition between the distorted nature of the designs themselves and their use of fine woods such as oak, fir, wenge, pear, and linden.


I am in love with this. I want to do this! I am suffering with new ideas and projects and not enough time. This coming year is going to be even busier, but this gives me a great idea for #9 of my sculptures. Thank you.


----------



## jerrells

dakremer said:


> *Melting Wood - a must see*
> 
> The Paris, France-based design team of Bonsoir Paris is made up of graphic designers, Rémy Clémente & Morgan Maccari. Along with their team they created Duramen, a series of sculptures, which began as wooden frames that are then reimagined into something indistinguishable. The sculptures create juxtaposition between the distorted nature of the designs themselves and their use of fine woods such as oak, fir, wenge, pear, and linden.


I woul;d have NO IDEA how you do that - but is *GREAT LOOKING *- thank for posting


----------



## DaddyZ

dakremer said:


> *Melting Wood - a must see*
> 
> The Paris, France-based design team of Bonsoir Paris is made up of graphic designers, Rémy Clémente & Morgan Maccari. Along with their team they created Duramen, a series of sculptures, which began as wooden frames that are then reimagined into something indistinguishable. The sculptures create juxtaposition between the distorted nature of the designs themselves and their use of fine woods such as oak, fir, wenge, pear, and linden.


Very Cool !!!!


----------



## SASmith

dakremer said:


> *Melting Wood - a must see*
> 
> The Paris, France-based design team of Bonsoir Paris is made up of graphic designers, Rémy Clémente & Morgan Maccari. Along with their team they created Duramen, a series of sculptures, which began as wooden frames that are then reimagined into something indistinguishable. The sculptures create juxtaposition between the distorted nature of the designs themselves and their use of fine woods such as oak, fir, wenge, pear, and linden.


Amazing.


----------



## Bearpie

dakremer said:


> *Melting Wood - a must see*
> 
> The Paris, France-based design team of Bonsoir Paris is made up of graphic designers, Rémy Clémente & Morgan Maccari. Along with their team they created Duramen, a series of sculptures, which began as wooden frames that are then reimagined into something indistinguishable. The sculptures create juxtaposition between the distorted nature of the designs themselves and their use of fine woods such as oak, fir, wenge, pear, and linden.


Thanks for posting this work of art, it is incredible what people can come up with!


----------



## superstretch

dakremer said:


> *Melting Wood - a must see*
> 
> The Paris, France-based design team of Bonsoir Paris is made up of graphic designers, Rémy Clémente & Morgan Maccari. Along with their team they created Duramen, a series of sculptures, which began as wooden frames that are then reimagined into something indistinguishable. The sculptures create juxtaposition between the distorted nature of the designs themselves and their use of fine woods such as oak, fir, wenge, pear, and linden.


wow.. that is awesome!


----------



## WVTODD

dakremer said:


> *Melting Wood - a must see*
> 
> The Paris, France-based design team of Bonsoir Paris is made up of graphic designers, Rémy Clémente & Morgan Maccari. Along with their team they created Duramen, a series of sculptures, which began as wooden frames that are then reimagined into something indistinguishable. The sculptures create juxtaposition between the distorted nature of the designs themselves and their use of fine woods such as oak, fir, wenge, pear, and linden.


Do you think they used a bow torch or a flame thrower. LOL


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Melting Wood - a must see*
> 
> The Paris, France-based design team of Bonsoir Paris is made up of graphic designers, Rémy Clémente & Morgan Maccari. Along with their team they created Duramen, a series of sculptures, which began as wooden frames that are then reimagined into something indistinguishable. The sculptures create juxtaposition between the distorted nature of the designs themselves and their use of fine woods such as oak, fir, wenge, pear, and linden.


blow torch for sure


----------



## dakremer

*Is it a table or a desk???*

Made by *Manoteca*. Check out their site here. They have some pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## SASmith

dakremer said:


> *Is it a table or a desk???*
> 
> Made by *Manoteca*. Check out their site here. They have some pretty interesting stuff.


I would say it is both, and made from old doors.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bertha

dakremer said:


> *Is it a table or a desk???*
> 
> Made by *Manoteca*. Check out their site here. They have some pretty interesting stuff.


That is really, really cool. I'm off to the site to check it out.


----------



## dakremer

*Old Workbench turned into a Vanity with Sink*

Made by *Manoteca*. Check out their site here.


----------



## Brit

dakremer said:


> *Old Workbench turned into a Vanity with Sink*
> 
> Made by *Manoteca*. Check out their site here.


May the bench rest in peace Doug.


----------



## canadianchips

dakremer said:


> *Old Workbench turned into a Vanity with Sink*
> 
> Made by *Manoteca*. Check out their site here.


I like it.


----------



## iozl

dakremer said:


> *Old Workbench turned into a Vanity with Sink*
> 
> Made by *Manoteca*. Check out their site here.


Better a functional counter-top / sink than a potted plant holder (which is an awful waste of an old workbench); yet still it always pains me to see old, solid woodworking benches used as shabby-chic decor.


----------



## Dcase

dakremer said:


> *Old Workbench turned into a Vanity with Sink*
> 
> Made by *Manoteca*. Check out their site here.


I guess its neat but I agree with iozl, its a shame the bench was turned into decor.


----------



## dakremer

*Coolest coffee table ever?*

Designer and architect Reinier de Jong has just released the versatile REK coffee table. The table grows and adapts to your needs. For example, when you're not entertaining, perhaps you'd like to close it up, but when guests come over, you might want to move the sliding parts outwards to accommodate extra drinks and plates. Or, you can keep the sliding sections and store magazines and other things underneath.

Read more at Design Milk: http://design-milk.com/rek-coffee-table-by-reinier-de-jong/#ixzz1lZ0slOii


----------



## WoodenSoldier

dakremer said:


> *Coolest coffee table ever?*
> 
> Designer and architect Reinier de Jong has just released the versatile REK coffee table. The table grows and adapts to your needs. For example, when you're not entertaining, perhaps you'd like to close it up, but when guests come over, you might want to move the sliding parts outwards to accommodate extra drinks and plates. Or, you can keep the sliding sections and store magazines and other things underneath.
> 
> Read more at Design Milk: http://design-milk.com/rek-coffee-table-by-reinier-de-jong/#ixzz1lZ0slOii


Pretty cool. Any clue how it's built?


----------



## a1Jim

dakremer said:


> *Coolest coffee table ever?*
> 
> Designer and architect Reinier de Jong has just released the versatile REK coffee table. The table grows and adapts to your needs. For example, when you're not entertaining, perhaps you'd like to close it up, but when guests come over, you might want to move the sliding parts outwards to accommodate extra drinks and plates. Or, you can keep the sliding sections and store magazines and other things underneath.
> 
> Read more at Design Milk: http://design-milk.com/rek-coffee-table-by-reinier-de-jong/#ixzz1lZ0slOii


It's cool but like lot's of innovative designs I don't think it's to practical.


----------



## devann

dakremer said:


> *Coolest coffee table ever?*
> 
> Designer and architect Reinier de Jong has just released the versatile REK coffee table. The table grows and adapts to your needs. For example, when you're not entertaining, perhaps you'd like to close it up, but when guests come over, you might want to move the sliding parts outwards to accommodate extra drinks and plates. Or, you can keep the sliding sections and store magazines and other things underneath.
> 
> Read more at Design Milk: http://design-milk.com/rek-coffee-table-by-reinier-de-jong/#ixzz1lZ0slOii


It's unique. I see lots of skint shins and busted toes.


----------



## Brit

dakremer said:


> *Coolest coffee table ever?*
> 
> Designer and architect Reinier de Jong has just released the versatile REK coffee table. The table grows and adapts to your needs. For example, when you're not entertaining, perhaps you'd like to close it up, but when guests come over, you might want to move the sliding parts outwards to accommodate extra drinks and plates. Or, you can keep the sliding sections and store magazines and other things underneath.
> 
> Read more at Design Milk: http://design-milk.com/rek-coffee-table-by-reinier-de-jong/#ixzz1lZ0slOii


Yuk! IMO it is totally impractical. If you kept rearranging the three sections, they are sure to get scratched up and quickly look ugly. Kids would climb on it too and send the coffee flying.


----------



## stefang

dakremer said:


> *Coolest coffee table ever?*
> 
> Designer and architect Reinier de Jong has just released the versatile REK coffee table. The table grows and adapts to your needs. For example, when you're not entertaining, perhaps you'd like to close it up, but when guests come over, you might want to move the sliding parts outwards to accommodate extra drinks and plates. Or, you can keep the sliding sections and store magazines and other things underneath.
> 
> Read more at Design Milk: http://design-milk.com/rek-coffee-table-by-reinier-de-jong/#ixzz1lZ0slOii


I think it is a great idea and it looks good too, but I have to agree that it doesn't look too practical. That said, one would have to use it some to really know. Maybe it would work very well for some folks but not to well for others. regardless, it is always good to see new ideas and who knows, maybe this idea could be used for some other piece of furniture or for some entirely different purpose? It sure got me thinking!


----------



## dakremer

*When does NO equal YES? Right now*


----------



## DIYaholic

dakremer said:


> *When does NO equal YES? Right now*


That is just "SO COOL"!

You do realise that this design WILL be stolen. Especially since, when we ask to copy it, you will say NO. Which you have proven is really YES!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *When does NO equal YES? Right now*


how very true!  I literally have no control anymore


----------



## ShopTinker

dakremer said:


> *When does NO equal YES? Right now*


That's given me some ideas. I can think of a few other words that might be fun to play with. This is very clever.


----------



## Kentuk55

dakremer said:


> *When does NO equal YES? Right now*


my political answer would be: I will say no to the yes part, and yes to the no part. There, now I can be President


----------



## DocK16

dakremer said:


> *When does NO equal YES? Right now*


I you're getting married soon you need to learn real fast when yes means yes and no means no. Then again I've been married almost 30 years and still can'nt figure it out.


----------



## rowdy

dakremer said:


> *When does NO equal YES? Right now*


You only need "Yes", as in "Yes, Dear". "No" is a worthless word, as you will no doubt learn!


----------



## Martyroc

dakremer said:


> *When does NO equal YES? Right now*


Very cool idea, oh yea, I'm stealing that idea!


----------



## dakremer

*Home Office Library *

Wade Davis Canadian anthropologist, ethnobotanist, author and photographer whose work has focused on worldwide indigenous cultures has built this unique library. Wade wanted to feel like in a basement with nothing around to bother him thus avoiding the feeling of congestion. The library is built like sphere above its workspace similar to the rotunda of the oracle's temple at Delphi that he filled it with the books he uses the most. And the natural source of light then comes from the top allows to keep a natural source of light, avoiding having to install windows.


----------



## Cozmo35

dakremer said:


> *Home Office Library *
> 
> Wade Davis Canadian anthropologist, ethnobotanist, author and photographer whose work has focused on worldwide indigenous cultures has built this unique library. Wade wanted to feel like in a basement with nothing around to bother him thus avoiding the feeling of congestion. The library is built like sphere above its workspace similar to the rotunda of the oracle's temple at Delphi that he filled it with the books he uses the most. And the natural source of light then comes from the top allows to keep a natural source of light, avoiding having to install windows.


All I can say is "WOW!"


----------



## ShopTinker

dakremer said:


> *Home Office Library *
> 
> Wade Davis Canadian anthropologist, ethnobotanist, author and photographer whose work has focused on worldwide indigenous cultures has built this unique library. Wade wanted to feel like in a basement with nothing around to bother him thus avoiding the feeling of congestion. The library is built like sphere above its workspace similar to the rotunda of the oracle's temple at Delphi that he filled it with the books he uses the most. And the natural source of light then comes from the top allows to keep a natural source of light, avoiding having to install windows.


If the ladder was attached, like a library ladder, and you could roll it around while you were at the top it would be very cool.


----------



## stefang

dakremer said:


> *Home Office Library *
> 
> Wade Davis Canadian anthropologist, ethnobotanist, author and photographer whose work has focused on worldwide indigenous cultures has built this unique library. Wade wanted to feel like in a basement with nothing around to bother him thus avoiding the feeling of congestion. The library is built like sphere above its workspace similar to the rotunda of the oracle's temple at Delphi that he filled it with the books he uses the most. And the natural source of light then comes from the top allows to keep a natural source of light, avoiding having to install windows.


I love it except for the ladder which just doesn't seem to fit in.


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Home Office Library *
> 
> Wade Davis Canadian anthropologist, ethnobotanist, author and photographer whose work has focused on worldwide indigenous cultures has built this unique library. Wade wanted to feel like in a basement with nothing around to bother him thus avoiding the feeling of congestion. The library is built like sphere above its workspace similar to the rotunda of the oracle's temple at Delphi that he filled it with the books he uses the most. And the natural source of light then comes from the top allows to keep a natural source of light, avoiding having to install windows.


Yeah I agree - the ladder is a little awkward


----------



## dakremer

*I bet you've never seen a window like this....*

Drew House by Simon Laws. See more pictures HERE (safe link)


----------



## DIYaholic

dakremer said:


> *I bet you've never seen a window like this....*
> 
> Drew House by Simon Laws. See more pictures HERE (safe link)


I have now!

That is a really cool design. Is each pie section controled/positioned individually?

Thanks for the view! (get it? ha ha ha)


----------



## Tokolosi

dakremer said:


> *I bet you've never seen a window like this....*
> 
> Drew House by Simon Laws. See more pictures HERE (safe link)


That is amazingly clever. And architecturally stunning!!! Beautifull!


----------



## a1Jim

dakremer said:


> *I bet you've never seen a window like this....*
> 
> Drew House by Simon Laws. See more pictures HERE (safe link)


Wow very cool it's like being inside a jet engine.


----------



## matt1970

dakremer said:


> *I bet you've never seen a window like this....*
> 
> Drew House by Simon Laws. See more pictures HERE (safe link)


that is cool.


----------



## Martyroc

dakremer said:


> *I bet you've never seen a window like this....*
> 
> Drew House by Simon Laws. See more pictures HERE (safe link)


That's freaking awesome, if I had a window like that and saw that first thing in the morning before my coffee, I would probably think a jet engine was coming after me, and spill my coffee.


----------



## EPJartisan

dakremer said:


> *I bet you've never seen a window like this....*
> 
> Drew House by Simon Laws. See more pictures HERE (safe link)


Damn.. dakremer you always find me the best inspirational pieces.. Thank you.
I have been on the look out for an interesting roof idea for an outdoor patio i need to design by this summer.. awesome concept.


----------



## dakremer

*Fresh Eggs and French Bread Anyone?*


----------



## Dez

dakremer said:


> *Fresh Eggs and French Bread Anyone?*


Cool AND useful!


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Fresh Eggs and French Bread Anyone?*


yeah I wonder how they make those holes for those eggs??? Its got me baffled. I'm sure its really simple, and I'm just really dumb


----------



## BentheViking

dakremer said:


> *Fresh Eggs and French Bread Anyone?*


Possibly on a lathe? like the inside of a dozen mini bowls?


----------



## PurpLev

dakremer said:


> *Fresh Eggs and French Bread Anyone?*


more likely on a drill press with a form cutter (think rossette cutters for example, just different form)


----------



## dakremer

*Wooden Bicycle! Amazing Craftsmanship *

read more about it here


----------



## DIYaholic

dakremer said:


> *Wooden Bicycle! Amazing Craftsmanship *
> 
> read more about it here


AWESOME!!!

Wiping drool off of keyboard now. nclwvcioyur43fesjnzzxspdoe3kd;xaqsdkcs


----------



## Kentuk55

dakremer said:


> *Wooden Bicycle! Amazing Craftsmanship *
> 
> read more about it here


wow! unbelievable! it needs a motor tho… LOL check this link out: http://inventors.about.com/od/mstartinventions/a/motorcycle.htm


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Wooden Bicycle! Amazing Craftsmanship *
> 
> read more about it here


qzsexcdrftvygbuhnijkmol,;.; (thats what my drool looks like, DIY) haha


----------



## grosa

dakremer said:


> *Wooden Bicycle! Amazing Craftsmanship *
> 
> read more about it here


That would be fun to build.


----------



## boxerman

dakremer said:


> *Wooden Bicycle! Amazing Craftsmanship *
> 
> read more about it here


That's way cool.


----------



## sras

dakremer said:


> *Wooden Bicycle! Amazing Craftsmanship *
> 
> read more about it here


Here is a link to a production shop here in the US. I noticed the article you referenced has a link to the same shop!


----------



## ToGoMan

dakremer said:


> *Wooden Bicycle! Amazing Craftsmanship *
> 
> read more about it here


That is one Bodacious Set of Sticks!


----------



## dakremer

*Simple Shop Tape Dispenser*

click link below to see the source….

http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/tips/archive/2010/02/10/jumbo-tape-dispenser.aspx


----------



## WoodworkingGeek

dakremer said:


> *Simple Shop Tape Dispenser*
> 
> click link below to see the source….
> 
> http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/tips/archive/2010/02/10/jumbo-tape-dispenser.aspx


Hey, thats nice! It's what I need in my shop!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## NormG

dakremer said:


> *Simple Shop Tape Dispenser*
> 
> click link below to see the source….
> 
> http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/tips/archive/2010/02/10/jumbo-tape-dispenser.aspx


Wonderful idea


----------



## BigTiny

dakremer said:


> *Simple Shop Tape Dispenser*
> 
> click link below to see the source….
> 
> http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/tips/archive/2010/02/10/jumbo-tape-dispenser.aspx


I would add a hinged plexiglas lid to keep sawdust away from the adhesive on the tape.

Paul


----------



## hhhopks

dakremer said:


> *Simple Shop Tape Dispenser*
> 
> click link below to see the source….
> 
> http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/tips/archive/2010/02/10/jumbo-tape-dispenser.aspx


Great idea!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dakremer

*Wood + Screws = ART! You must see this!*































































































































Andrew Myers, the Artist

*How does this type of sculpture differ from your usual work?*
These pieces are definitely a departure from my normal artwork. For years I had been sculpting in bronze, doing figurative, narrative types of work. The screw art was born mostly because I was burnt out on the narrative work, but also because I'm always searching for a "better" sculpture. It has been hard for me to stick to one style of work as I always tend to find something more interesting. In fact, before I got the exposure on the screw art, I had considered taking a break from that to pursue something else.

*What do you hope others will get out of these pieces?*
When other people look at this work, I hope they can see the amount of thought and work that went into each piece. I feel I have used everything I've learned over the past decade, including sculpture, painting, construction etc, to create something that I had never seen before.

*What's next?*
Right now I am in a studio transition, so I haven't had much time to work on the art side of things. However, I have some great plans for the future, which include plenty of screws and large scale sculptures (hopefully public art).

source: http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/blogs/thousands-of-screws-make-a-3d


----------



## Tokolosi

dakremer said:


> *Wood + Screws = ART! You must see this!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Myers, the Artist
> 
> *How does this type of sculpture differ from your usual work?*
> These pieces are definitely a departure from my normal artwork. For years I had been sculpting in bronze, doing figurative, narrative types of work. The screw art was born mostly because I was burnt out on the narrative work, but also because I'm always searching for a "better" sculpture. It has been hard for me to stick to one style of work as I always tend to find something more interesting. In fact, before I got the exposure on the screw art, I had considered taking a break from that to pursue something else.
> 
> *What do you hope others will get out of these pieces?*
> When other people look at this work, I hope they can see the amount of thought and work that went into each piece. I feel I have used everything I've learned over the past decade, including sculpture, painting, construction etc, to create something that I had never seen before.
> 
> *What's next?*
> Right now I am in a studio transition, so I haven't had much time to work on the art side of things. However, I have some great plans for the future, which include plenty of screws and large scale sculptures (hopefully public art).
> 
> source: http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/blogs/thousands-of-screws-make-a-3d


Wow!! Some people has amazing creative minds. I wish I wasnt so screwed up by day to day life to be able to apply all my time to art like this. Dont get me wrong, its not like I have a screw loose or anything. But threading through daily life…. Aah no one is interested in my screwy life. I tend to spiral. Back to the topic…. Man did this guy hit the nail on the head or what??

Kidding aside. Bloody amazing!!!


----------



## woodworkerscott

dakremer said:


> *Wood + Screws = ART! You must see this!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Myers, the Artist
> 
> *How does this type of sculpture differ from your usual work?*
> These pieces are definitely a departure from my normal artwork. For years I had been sculpting in bronze, doing figurative, narrative types of work. The screw art was born mostly because I was burnt out on the narrative work, but also because I'm always searching for a "better" sculpture. It has been hard for me to stick to one style of work as I always tend to find something more interesting. In fact, before I got the exposure on the screw art, I had considered taking a break from that to pursue something else.
> 
> *What do you hope others will get out of these pieces?*
> When other people look at this work, I hope they can see the amount of thought and work that went into each piece. I feel I have used everything I've learned over the past decade, including sculpture, painting, construction etc, to create something that I had never seen before.
> 
> *What's next?*
> Right now I am in a studio transition, so I haven't had much time to work on the art side of things. However, I have some great plans for the future, which include plenty of screws and large scale sculptures (hopefully public art).
> 
> source: http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/blogs/thousands-of-screws-make-a-3d


Amazing. You're right, this is a must see. Thanks for posting.


----------



## DIYaholic

dakremer said:


> *Wood + Screws = ART! You must see this!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Myers, the Artist
> 
> *How does this type of sculpture differ from your usual work?*
> These pieces are definitely a departure from my normal artwork. For years I had been sculpting in bronze, doing figurative, narrative types of work. The screw art was born mostly because I was burnt out on the narrative work, but also because I'm always searching for a "better" sculpture. It has been hard for me to stick to one style of work as I always tend to find something more interesting. In fact, before I got the exposure on the screw art, I had considered taking a break from that to pursue something else.
> 
> *What do you hope others will get out of these pieces?*
> When other people look at this work, I hope they can see the amount of thought and work that went into each piece. I feel I have used everything I've learned over the past decade, including sculpture, painting, construction etc, to create something that I had never seen before.
> 
> *What's next?*
> Right now I am in a studio transition, so I haven't had much time to work on the art side of things. However, I have some great plans for the future, which include plenty of screws and large scale sculptures (hopefully public art).
> 
> source: http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/blogs/thousands-of-screws-make-a-3d


Yes,
Thanks for posting this.

I love seeing NEW, CREATIVE, ORIGINAL ideas that are truely beautiful. This ART falls into that category!!!
A MUST see, for sure.


----------



## lightweightladylefty

dakremer said:


> *Wood + Screws = ART! You must see this!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Myers, the Artist
> 
> *How does this type of sculpture differ from your usual work?*
> These pieces are definitely a departure from my normal artwork. For years I had been sculpting in bronze, doing figurative, narrative types of work. The screw art was born mostly because I was burnt out on the narrative work, but also because I'm always searching for a "better" sculpture. It has been hard for me to stick to one style of work as I always tend to find something more interesting. In fact, before I got the exposure on the screw art, I had considered taking a break from that to pursue something else.
> 
> *What do you hope others will get out of these pieces?*
> When other people look at this work, I hope they can see the amount of thought and work that went into each piece. I feel I have used everything I've learned over the past decade, including sculpture, painting, construction etc, to create something that I had never seen before.
> 
> *What's next?*
> Right now I am in a studio transition, so I haven't had much time to work on the art side of things. However, I have some great plans for the future, which include plenty of screws and large scale sculptures (hopefully public art).
> 
> source: http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/blogs/thousands-of-screws-make-a-3d


Mind boggling!

L/W


----------



## redryder

dakremer said:


> *Wood + Screws = ART! You must see this!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Myers, the Artist
> 
> *How does this type of sculpture differ from your usual work?*
> These pieces are definitely a departure from my normal artwork. For years I had been sculpting in bronze, doing figurative, narrative types of work. The screw art was born mostly because I was burnt out on the narrative work, but also because I'm always searching for a "better" sculpture. It has been hard for me to stick to one style of work as I always tend to find something more interesting. In fact, before I got the exposure on the screw art, I had considered taking a break from that to pursue something else.
> 
> *What do you hope others will get out of these pieces?*
> When other people look at this work, I hope they can see the amount of thought and work that went into each piece. I feel I have used everything I've learned over the past decade, including sculpture, painting, construction etc, to create something that I had never seen before.
> 
> *What's next?*
> Right now I am in a studio transition, so I haven't had much time to work on the art side of things. However, I have some great plans for the future, which include plenty of screws and large scale sculptures (hopefully public art).
> 
> source: http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/blogs/thousands-of-screws-make-a-3d


No Way…..............


----------



## helluvawreck

dakremer said:


> *Wood + Screws = ART! You must see this!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Myers, the Artist
> 
> *How does this type of sculpture differ from your usual work?*
> These pieces are definitely a departure from my normal artwork. For years I had been sculpting in bronze, doing figurative, narrative types of work. The screw art was born mostly because I was burnt out on the narrative work, but also because I'm always searching for a "better" sculpture. It has been hard for me to stick to one style of work as I always tend to find something more interesting. In fact, before I got the exposure on the screw art, I had considered taking a break from that to pursue something else.
> 
> *What do you hope others will get out of these pieces?*
> When other people look at this work, I hope they can see the amount of thought and work that went into each piece. I feel I have used everything I've learned over the past decade, including sculpture, painting, construction etc, to create something that I had never seen before.
> 
> *What's next?*
> Right now I am in a studio transition, so I haven't had much time to work on the art side of things. However, I have some great plans for the future, which include plenty of screws and large scale sculptures (hopefully public art).
> 
> source: http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/blogs/thousands-of-screws-make-a-3d


Yes, that is a type of art. I don't see how he does it ; it looks like it would be difficult to bring out the image as well as he does.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Wood + Screws = ART! You must see this!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Myers, the Artist
> 
> *How does this type of sculpture differ from your usual work?*
> These pieces are definitely a departure from my normal artwork. For years I had been sculpting in bronze, doing figurative, narrative types of work. The screw art was born mostly because I was burnt out on the narrative work, but also because I'm always searching for a "better" sculpture. It has been hard for me to stick to one style of work as I always tend to find something more interesting. In fact, before I got the exposure on the screw art, I had considered taking a break from that to pursue something else.
> 
> *What do you hope others will get out of these pieces?*
> When other people look at this work, I hope they can see the amount of thought and work that went into each piece. I feel I have used everything I've learned over the past decade, including sculpture, painting, construction etc, to create something that I had never seen before.
> 
> *What's next?*
> Right now I am in a studio transition, so I haven't had much time to work on the art side of things. However, I have some great plans for the future, which include plenty of screws and large scale sculptures (hopefully public art).
> 
> source: http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/blogs/thousands-of-screws-make-a-3d


i'm pretty sure he paints the screw heads…


----------



## SASmith

dakremer said:


> *Wood + Screws = ART! You must see this!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Myers, the Artist
> 
> *How does this type of sculpture differ from your usual work?*
> These pieces are definitely a departure from my normal artwork. For years I had been sculpting in bronze, doing figurative, narrative types of work. The screw art was born mostly because I was burnt out on the narrative work, but also because I'm always searching for a "better" sculpture. It has been hard for me to stick to one style of work as I always tend to find something more interesting. In fact, before I got the exposure on the screw art, I had considered taking a break from that to pursue something else.
> 
> *What do you hope others will get out of these pieces?*
> When other people look at this work, I hope they can see the amount of thought and work that went into each piece. I feel I have used everything I've learned over the past decade, including sculpture, painting, construction etc, to create something that I had never seen before.
> 
> *What's next?*
> Right now I am in a studio transition, so I haven't had much time to work on the art side of things. However, I have some great plans for the future, which include plenty of screws and large scale sculptures (hopefully public art).
> 
> source: http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/blogs/thousands-of-screws-make-a-3d


I love pixelation.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## doncutlip

dakremer said:


> *Wood + Screws = ART! You must see this!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Myers, the Artist
> 
> *How does this type of sculpture differ from your usual work?*
> These pieces are definitely a departure from my normal artwork. For years I had been sculpting in bronze, doing figurative, narrative types of work. The screw art was born mostly because I was burnt out on the narrative work, but also because I'm always searching for a "better" sculpture. It has been hard for me to stick to one style of work as I always tend to find something more interesting. In fact, before I got the exposure on the screw art, I had considered taking a break from that to pursue something else.
> 
> *What do you hope others will get out of these pieces?*
> When other people look at this work, I hope they can see the amount of thought and work that went into each piece. I feel I have used everything I've learned over the past decade, including sculpture, painting, construction etc, to create something that I had never seen before.
> 
> *What's next?*
> Right now I am in a studio transition, so I haven't had much time to work on the art side of things. However, I have some great plans for the future, which include plenty of screws and large scale sculptures (hopefully public art).
> 
> source: http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/blogs/thousands-of-screws-make-a-3d


That is really cool, all that from just screwing around!


----------



## dakremer

*Unique set of Fish Coasters*

"DENMARK. 1960's. CREATED BY HENRIKSEN FROM A SOLID PIECE OF TEAK.THE COASTERS CAN ALSO BE USED AS MINI CHEESE BOARDS.SIGNED "MADE IN DENMARK""ERNST HENRIKSEN"."

Source where I found the pics: Here


----------



## Bearpie

dakremer said:


> *Unique set of Fish Coasters*
> 
> "DENMARK. 1960's. CREATED BY HENRIKSEN FROM A SOLID PIECE OF TEAK.THE COASTERS CAN ALSO BE USED AS MINI CHEESE BOARDS.SIGNED "MADE IN DENMARK""ERNST HENRIKSEN"."
> 
> Source where I found the pics: Here


This is really cute! I like them.


----------



## dakremer

*Aluminum + Wood = Awesome*

Wood and aluminum benches by Hilla Shamia




































































































Another interesting piece by Hilla Shamia is this cool take on a rocking horse…..


----------



## bobasaurus

dakremer said:


> *Aluminum + Wood = Awesome*
> 
> Wood and aluminum benches by Hilla Shamia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another interesting piece by Hilla Shamia is this cool take on a rocking horse…..


These are quite neat. I like how the molten aluminum pours into the cracks.


----------



## EPJartisan

dakremer said:


> *Aluminum + Wood = Awesome*
> 
> Wood and aluminum benches by Hilla Shamia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another interesting piece by Hilla Shamia is this cool take on a rocking horse…..


Wow.. I have never seen anything like that before. I love the way the molten aluminum burned the wood. Great post. thanks.


----------



## woodlover

dakremer said:


> *Aluminum + Wood = Awesome*
> 
> Wood and aluminum benches by Hilla Shamia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another interesting piece by Hilla Shamia is this cool take on a rocking horse…..


Awesome! These are very, very interesting. Great post.


----------



## woodshaver

dakremer said:


> *Aluminum + Wood = Awesome*
> 
> Wood and aluminum benches by Hilla Shamia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another interesting piece by Hilla Shamia is this cool take on a rocking horse…..


So different! So Cool! I like what you do!


----------



## derosa

dakremer said:


> *Aluminum + Wood = Awesome*
> 
> Wood and aluminum benches by Hilla Shamia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another interesting piece by Hilla Shamia is this cool take on a rocking horse…..


What a really cool idea, saved for future reference.


----------



## phtaylor36

dakremer said:


> *Aluminum + Wood = Awesome*
> 
> Wood and aluminum benches by Hilla Shamia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another interesting piece by Hilla Shamia is this cool take on a rocking horse…..


Fascinating. Just the think I've been thinking about…


----------



## sillac

dakremer said:


> *Aluminum + Wood = Awesome*
> 
> Wood and aluminum benches by Hilla Shamia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another interesting piece by Hilla Shamia is this cool take on a rocking horse…..


A video of making one of these would be fantastic. Great job, thanks for sharing.


----------



## andyboy

dakremer said:


> *Aluminum + Wood = Awesome*
> 
> Wood and aluminum benches by Hilla Shamia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another interesting piece by Hilla Shamia is this cool take on a rocking horse…..


Thanks for posting these mate. These are very cool!!


----------



## dakremer

*Remember the 80's and 90's???? (Coffee Table)*

MIXTAPE TABLE BY JEFF SKIERKA


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

dakremer said:


> *Remember the 80's and 90's???? (Coffee Table)*
> 
> MIXTAPE TABLE BY JEFF SKIERKA


I like it, but it would beg to have the 8-track queen sized bed to go with it.


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Remember the 80's and 90's???? (Coffee Table)*
> 
> MIXTAPE TABLE BY JEFF SKIERKA


now that would be awesome!!


----------



## Woodbridge

dakremer said:


> *Remember the 80's and 90's???? (Coffee Table)*
> 
> MIXTAPE TABLE BY JEFF SKIERKA


What a great idea! The table is fabulous.


----------



## canadianchips

dakremer said:


> *Remember the 80's and 90's???? (Coffee Table)*
> 
> MIXTAPE TABLE BY JEFF SKIERKA


Very Unique !
Oh those 80's …............crazy times….........you could put a thing like that in a special box and then hear music !!!!!! or even your own voice ?
SAD part is….I still have all my originals, and use them. Not MP3 compliant YET !


----------



## SPalm

dakremer said:


> *Remember the 80's and 90's???? (Coffee Table)*
> 
> MIXTAPE TABLE BY JEFF SKIERKA


Ha!
That is sweet.

Steve


----------



## dbhost

dakremer said:


> *Remember the 80's and 90's???? (Coffee Table)*
> 
> MIXTAPE TABLE BY JEFF SKIERKA


That is a really cool idea!


----------



## SASmith

dakremer said:


> *Remember the 80's and 90's???? (Coffee Table)*
> 
> MIXTAPE TABLE BY JEFF SKIERKA


You find some awesome projects to post in your blog.


----------



## dakremer

*Interlocking Coasters*

ZESCH INTERLOCKING COASTERS BY MICHIEL CORNELISSEN ONTWERP


----------



## degoose

dakremer said:


> *Interlocking Coasters*
> 
> ZESCH INTERLOCKING COASTERS BY MICHIEL CORNELISSEN ONTWERP


Flash as a rat with a gold tooth…


----------



## Kookaburra

dakremer said:


> *Interlocking Coasters*
> 
> ZESCH INTERLOCKING COASTERS BY MICHIEL CORNELISSEN ONTWERP


Oh, I like these. I like to play with stuff, so this is not only practical but appeals to me as something my hands want to fiddle with!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

dakremer said:


> *Interlocking Coasters*
> 
> ZESCH INTERLOCKING COASTERS BY MICHIEL CORNELISSEN ONTWERP


KOOL! Another for my bucket list ;-))


----------



## BigTiny

dakremer said:


> *Interlocking Coasters*
> 
> ZESCH INTERLOCKING COASTERS BY MICHIEL CORNELISSEN ONTWERP


Anyone hear Escher calling? (grin)

Paul


----------



## dakremer

*Now Thats a Great Looking Chair!*

MEDICI CHAIR BY KONSTANTIN GRCIC

Read more about it here


----------



## Italianjob

dakremer said:


> *Now Thats a Great Looking Chair!*
> 
> MEDICI CHAIR BY KONSTANTIN GRCIC
> 
> Read more about it here


can I need the plans for the medici chair
thanks
daniel


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Now Thats a Great Looking Chair!*
> 
> MEDICI CHAIR BY KONSTANTIN GRCIC
> 
> Read more about it here


i do not have the plans for this chair. sorry!!


----------



## dakremer

*Caterpiller Chair (ingenious) *

Hyeonil Jeong created the Caterpillar Chair out of CNC-cut pieces of plywood woven together using bungee cord to form a flexible seat. Jeong says, "No matter how stiff each piece is, flexible relation makes an smooth flow. Its elastic connection allows an organic surface movement despite the rigidity of ply-wood material."

Read more at Design Milk: http://design-milk.com/caterpillar-stool-by-hyeonil-jeong/#ixzz23Srt1gyo


----------



## Jim Jakosh

dakremer said:


> *Caterpiller Chair (ingenious) *
> 
> Hyeonil Jeong created the Caterpillar Chair out of CNC-cut pieces of plywood woven together using bungee cord to form a flexible seat. Jeong says, "No matter how stiff each piece is, flexible relation makes an smooth flow. Its elastic connection allows an organic surface movement despite the rigidity of ply-wood material."
> 
> Read more at Design Milk: http://design-milk.com/caterpillar-stool-by-hyeonil-jeong/#ixzz23Srt1gyo


Very cool and unique!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dakremer

*Bar Stool*

LUGI is a Czech furniture maker that makes custom pieces for architects and interior designers, but in 2011 LUGI launched its own collection of furniture under the supervision of Matej Chabera. More recently, they opened a furniture showroom in the renovated industrial building of a former coal mill. This is Barstool 02, a solid ash stool with a creative detail.

Source


----------



## tierraverde

dakremer said:


> *Bar Stool*
> 
> LUGI is a Czech furniture maker that makes custom pieces for architects and interior designers, but in 2011 LUGI launched its own collection of furniture under the supervision of Matej Chabera. More recently, they opened a furniture showroom in the renovated industrial building of a former coal mill. This is Barstool 02, a solid ash stool with a creative detail.
> 
> Source


Pretty cool, and imaginative.


----------



## dakremer

*You NEED to see this door....*

This is probably the most different, coolest door I've ever seen…..

Read more about it here


----------



## Kentuk55

dakremer said:


> *You NEED to see this door....*
> 
> This is probably the most different, coolest door I've ever seen…..
> 
> Read more about it here


To the BatCave, Robin. LOL Very, way kool


----------



## Shanem

dakremer said:


> *You NEED to see this door....*
> 
> This is probably the most different, coolest door I've ever seen…..
> 
> Read more about it here


Very Cool.

I can see it working with groves and pegs on the latch side but the hinge side is throwing me off. Maybe steel wire?


----------



## joewilliams

dakremer said:


> *You NEED to see this door....*
> 
> This is probably the most different, coolest door I've ever seen…..
> 
> Read more about it here


ooooo! ....wavy!


----------



## dakremer

*woodworking, secret compartments, guns....whats not to like?*

//www.viddler.com/embed/8cdcdd69/?f=1&offset=0&autoplay=0&secret=79882706&disablebranding=0


----------



## superstretch

dakremer said:


> *woodworking, secret compartments, guns....whats not to like?*
> 
> //www.viddler.com/embed/8cdcdd69/?f=1&offset=0&autoplay=0&secret=79882706&disablebranding=0


----------



## Dez

dakremer said:


> *woodworking, secret compartments, guns....whats not to like?*
> 
> //www.viddler.com/embed/8cdcdd69/?f=1&offset=0&autoplay=0&secret=79882706&disablebranding=0


Now they will! LOL!


----------



## BentheViking

dakremer said:


> *woodworking, secret compartments, guns....whats not to like?*
> 
> //www.viddler.com/embed/8cdcdd69/?f=1&offset=0&autoplay=0&secret=79882706&disablebranding=0


neat…buddy of mine once built a bed and added a shot gun rack…not sure if it was hidden or not but it was at least badass


----------



## tierraverde

dakremer said:


> *woodworking, secret compartments, guns....whats not to like?*
> 
> //www.viddler.com/embed/8cdcdd69/?f=1&offset=0&autoplay=0&secret=79882706&disablebranding=0


Incredible, thanks for sharing


----------



## SCOTSMAN

dakremer said:


> *woodworking, secret compartments, guns....whats not to like?*
> 
> //www.viddler.com/embed/8cdcdd69/?f=1&offset=0&autoplay=0&secret=79882706&disablebranding=0


Wow I really like the round table with the lamp on it could you send me a few pics of that other cabinet is beautiful too well done my friend Alistair


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *woodworking, secret compartments, guns....whats not to like?*
> 
> //www.viddler.com/embed/8cdcdd69/?f=1&offset=0&autoplay=0&secret=79882706&disablebranding=0


I should clarify - I did not make this. I found this on the internet. I usually cite the authors/creators of items in my Creative Woodworking blog, but I could not find out who made this…..


----------



## Sailor

dakremer said:


> *woodworking, secret compartments, guns....whats not to like?*
> 
> //www.viddler.com/embed/8cdcdd69/?f=1&offset=0&autoplay=0&secret=79882706&disablebranding=0


I was wondering! lol

Very cool piece man, for sure. Would be fun to try to make something like that…...

Nice arsenal too!


----------



## HillbillyShooter

dakremer said:


> *woodworking, secret compartments, guns....whats not to like?*
> 
> //www.viddler.com/embed/8cdcdd69/?f=1&offset=0&autoplay=0&secret=79882706&disablebranding=0


Truly outstanding!


----------



## Northwest29

dakremer said:


> *woodworking, secret compartments, guns....whats not to like?*
> 
> //www.viddler.com/embed/8cdcdd69/?f=1&offset=0&autoplay=0&secret=79882706&disablebranding=0


Now that is just way too cool! What details can you provide regarding the "Key Book"? TNX

Follow up: After wandering around on the net a bit I found this, which provides info of where you can buy a similar case.






HTH


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

dakremer said:


> *woodworking, secret compartments, guns....whats not to like?*
> 
> //www.viddler.com/embed/8cdcdd69/?f=1&offset=0&autoplay=0&secret=79882706&disablebranding=0


Very nice. 

You may have just saved the Homeland Security guys a lot of time and trouble someday.


----------



## Eric_S

dakremer said:


> *woodworking, secret compartments, guns....whats not to like?*
> 
> //www.viddler.com/embed/8cdcdd69/?f=1&offset=0&autoplay=0&secret=79882706&disablebranding=0


Man, that really is awesome!


----------



## Dunkin1

dakremer said:


> *woodworking, secret compartments, guns....whats not to like?*
> 
> //www.viddler.com/embed/8cdcdd69/?f=1&offset=0&autoplay=0&secret=79882706&disablebranding=0


Really cool! But now everyone on this site knows where you hide the Uzi! Probably not a lot of woodworkers with criminal minds though! In any case, nice piece…....and nice pieces!


----------



## Oldtool

dakremer said:


> *woodworking, secret compartments, guns....whats not to like?*
> 
> //www.viddler.com/embed/8cdcdd69/?f=1&offset=0&autoplay=0&secret=79882706&disablebranding=0


Awesome, simply awesome.


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *woodworking, secret compartments, guns....whats not to like?*
> 
> //www.viddler.com/embed/8cdcdd69/?f=1&offset=0&autoplay=0&secret=79882706&disablebranding=0


I'm going to just start taking credit for it….


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

dakremer said:


> *woodworking, secret compartments, guns....whats not to like?*
> 
> //www.viddler.com/embed/8cdcdd69/?f=1&offset=0&autoplay=0&secret=79882706&disablebranding=0


WICKED AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

dakremer said:


> *woodworking, secret compartments, guns....whats not to like?*
> 
> //www.viddler.com/embed/8cdcdd69/?f=1&offset=0&autoplay=0&secret=79882706&disablebranding=0


Here in Texas though, you can have your guns in plain sight all over your house ready to go…....

As Steven Tyler says, "locked, cocked and ready to rock"......LOL


----------



## dbhost

dakremer said:


> *woodworking, secret compartments, guns....whats not to like?*
> 
> //www.viddler.com/embed/8cdcdd69/?f=1&offset=0&autoplay=0&secret=79882706&disablebranding=0


Holy swiss cheese Batman! That is one heck of a storage shelf set!


----------



## Kentuk55

dakremer said:


> *woodworking, secret compartments, guns....whats not to like?*
> 
> //www.viddler.com/embed/8cdcdd69/?f=1&offset=0&autoplay=0&secret=79882706&disablebranding=0


Very spiffy….


----------



## HillbillyShooter

dakremer said:


> *woodworking, secret compartments, guns....whats not to like?*
> 
> //www.viddler.com/embed/8cdcdd69/?f=1&offset=0&autoplay=0&secret=79882706&disablebranding=0


Just to clarify, this piece can be purchased at the following website:

http://www.qlinedesign.com/about.html


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *woodworking, secret compartments, guns....whats not to like?*
> 
> //www.viddler.com/embed/8cdcdd69/?f=1&offset=0&autoplay=0&secret=79882706&disablebranding=0


thanks hillbilly for lookin into it!


----------



## Mip

dakremer said:


> *woodworking, secret compartments, guns....whats not to like?*
> 
> //www.viddler.com/embed/8cdcdd69/?f=1&offset=0&autoplay=0&secret=79882706&disablebranding=0


Miss Moneypenny, a vodka martini, shaken, not stirred. In my best scottish accent. Very cool cabinet. I got to build one of these! I just have to sniff out the plans from the web. Uh oh. I'm showing my age. I said web instead of internet. And yes, I drive without a GPS. I know where I'm going. Getting off track here. I would still like to build this cabinet and stuff it full of guns.


----------



## redryder

dakremer said:


> *woodworking, secret compartments, guns....whats not to like?*
> 
> //www.viddler.com/embed/8cdcdd69/?f=1&offset=0&autoplay=0&secret=79882706&disablebranding=0


So I see you too cruise theCHIVE. Nice post….................


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *woodworking, secret compartments, guns....whats not to like?*
> 
> //www.viddler.com/embed/8cdcdd69/?f=1&offset=0&autoplay=0&secret=79882706&disablebranding=0


theChive is…..awesome!


----------



## jimbo1959

dakremer said:


> *woodworking, secret compartments, guns....whats not to like?*
> 
> //www.viddler.com/embed/8cdcdd69/?f=1&offset=0&autoplay=0&secret=79882706&disablebranding=0


been in a down kinda way pray for me please !


----------



## dakremer

*I couldn't imagine putting this much time into a storage cabinet...*

CAUSEWAY STORAGE CABINET BY PEDRO SOUSA

See more of his stuff here


----------



## mojapitt

dakremer said:


> *I couldn't imagine putting this much time into a storage cabinet...*
> 
> CAUSEWAY STORAGE CABINET BY PEDRO SOUSA
> 
> See more of his stuff here


Very cool, but way too time consuming for me!


----------



## redryder

dakremer said:


> *I couldn't imagine putting this much time into a storage cabinet...*
> 
> CAUSEWAY STORAGE CABINET BY PEDRO SOUSA
> 
> See more of his stuff here


My head hurts….............


----------



## dakremer

*Is this even possible??? (expanding table)*

Can anyone figure out how this works?????




























see it here in action…..

Read more about it here


----------



## sras

dakremer said:


> *Is this even possible??? (expanding table)*
> 
> Can anyone figure out how this works?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see it here in action…..
> 
> Read more about it here


My wife looked at this and said "Oh <bleep> - what is wrong with you people?"

I'm still laughing…


----------



## sras

dakremer said:


> *Is this even possible??? (expanding table)*
> 
> Can anyone figure out how this works?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see it here in action…..
> 
> Read more about it here


"Seriously - something's wrong …"


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Is this even possible??? (expanding table)*
> 
> Can anyone figure out how this works?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see it here in action…..
> 
> Read more about it here


yeah, my wife doesn't get "us people" either….


----------



## prattman

dakremer said:


> *Is this even possible??? (expanding table)*
> 
> Can anyone figure out how this works?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see it here in action…..
> 
> Read more about it here


I cant figure it out either, and your wife is right there is something wrong with "us"...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

dakremer said:


> *Is this even possible??? (expanding table)*
> 
> Can anyone figure out how this works?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see it here in action…..
> 
> Read more about it here


There's nothing wrong with us.
I just spent forty five minutes searching the internet trying to figure out how this works and if I can make one.
What's so wrong about that?

Gotta go.
The nurse now says it's time for meds.


----------



## Kentuk55

dakremer said:


> *Is this even possible??? (expanding table)*
> 
> Can anyone figure out how this works?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see it here in action…..
> 
> Read more about it here


gotta be trick photography.. lol


----------



## 2bigfeet

dakremer said:


> *Is this even possible??? (expanding table)*
> 
> Can anyone figure out how this works?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see it here in action…..
> 
> Read more about it here


Says "Concept". So I gotta believe it doesn't exist.

But this ought to blow your mind…

Fletcher Capstan Table

And here


----------



## derosa

dakremer said:


> *Is this even possible??? (expanding table)*
> 
> Can anyone figure out how this works?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see it here in action…..
> 
> Read more about it here


Only thing I can think of is some sort of segmented slide inside the top of the larger slide that the top sits on that you can see in the last pic. Every so many of the segments has a hinge that attaches to a board. Something like a zigzag rod would be needed that could be turned to raise the non-attached edges when you want to close it. Actually it is the lifting of the edge of each board so that the boards can slide together that confuses me. Would require custom made slides though.


----------



## Shanem

dakremer said:


> *Is this even possible??? (expanding table)*
> 
> Can anyone figure out how this works?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see it here in action…..
> 
> Read more about it here


It's a computer generated model. Nice idea but would require some very complex mechanisms to raise each of the pieces of wood so that they could be slid together.


----------



## jap

dakremer said:


> *Is this even possible??? (expanding table)*
> 
> Can anyone figure out how this works?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see it here in action…..
> 
> Read more about it here


cool


----------



## JoeinGa

dakremer said:


> *Is this even possible??? (expanding table)*
> 
> Can anyone figure out how this works?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see it here in action…..
> 
> Read more about it here


It's a TRICK!

Or magic…. one or the other


----------



## secureplay

dakremer said:


> *Is this even possible??? (expanding table)*
> 
> Can anyone figure out how this works?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see it here in action…..
> 
> Read more about it here


So, its basically a window shutter turned on end?


----------



## lightweightladylefty

dakremer said:


> *Is this even possible??? (expanding table)*
> 
> Can anyone figure out how this works?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see it here in action…..
> 
> Read more about it here


If anyone figures it out, I hope he uses the info to build a more attractive table. Proportionally the top looks far too thin when expanded over those chunky legs!

L/W


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

dakremer said:


> *Is this even possible??? (expanding table)*
> 
> Can anyone figure out how this works?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see it here in action…..
> 
> Read more about it here


Seems about all it would take is some fingers to push it up on closing and a bit of tension to hold it firm while it is open. The hinges for the individual pieced would need a bit of spring to push them down. Seems to me it is merely a novelty. More trouble than it is worth and not very practical or serviceable.


----------



## dakremer

*Wood + Metal = Coffee table*

This was created by James Boock. See his website here or read more about the table here.


----------



## dakremer

*Zipping up Furniture*

Read more about it here


----------



## SPalm

dakremer said:


> *Zipping up Furniture*
> 
> Read more about it here


Ha!
The chair is something I think I could work with.

Steve


----------



## JoeinGa

dakremer said:


> *Zipping up Furniture*
> 
> Read more about it here


very cool. I like it !


----------



## jap

dakremer said:


> *Zipping up Furniture*
> 
> Read more about it here


cool


----------



## BTimmons

dakremer said:


> *Zipping up Furniture*
> 
> Read more about it here


It's inventive, and certainly looks like it's a challenge to make. But it's one of those things that's so far on the novelty scale that I can't imagine wanting to actually own something like that.

That's just me, though. There's probably a market for everything.


----------



## dakremer

dakremer said:


> *Zipping up Furniture*
> 
> Read more about it here


definitely a conversation piece - not a functional piece


----------



## Woodmaster29

dakremer said:


> *Zipping up Furniture*
> 
> Read more about it here


a book shelf with individual slots for each book representing a zipper would be cool


----------



## Grimly

dakremer said:


> *Zipping up Furniture*
> 
> Read more about it here


that is some "zippie" furniture. I really like that.


----------



## dakremer

*Rough lumber to amazing chair (video)*

This was created by DANIEL MOYER. Read more about it here

be warned of the horrible music….


----------



## Timbo

dakremer said:


> *Rough lumber to amazing chair (video)*
> 
> This was created by DANIEL MOYER. Read more about it here
> 
> be warned of the horrible music….


Hey, I liked that music…couldn't get to the mute button fast enough. Cool chair and video, thanks for the link!


----------



## Maveric777

dakremer said:


> *Rough lumber to amazing chair (video)*
> 
> This was created by DANIEL MOYER. Read more about it here
> 
> be warned of the horrible music….


Pretty cool video…. And to be honest… Once I got the vibe of the tunes it didn't bother me much at all. To be honest I like it when old school meets modern…. After all… Its modern work. Thanks for sharing. Enjoyed the video…


----------



## camps764

dakremer said:


> *Rough lumber to amazing chair (video)*
> 
> This was created by DANIEL MOYER. Read more about it here
> 
> be warned of the horrible music….


very cool video!


----------



## JGM0658

dakremer said:


> *Rough lumber to amazing chair (video)*
> 
> This was created by DANIEL MOYER. Read more about it here
> 
> be warned of the horrible music….


Very cool, nice design too.


----------



## redryder

dakremer said:


> *Rough lumber to amazing chair (video)*
> 
> This was created by DANIEL MOYER. Read more about it here
> 
> be warned of the horrible music….


A very well made video. 
If I was the warden of a prison, I would play that music over the loud speakers…................


----------



## cdhilburn

dakremer said:


> *Rough lumber to amazing chair (video)*
> 
> This was created by DANIEL MOYER. Read more about it here
> 
> be warned of the horrible music….


I actually liked the music!!!! Video was good too!!


----------



## mbs

dakremer said:


> *Rough lumber to amazing chair (video)*
> 
> This was created by DANIEL MOYER. Read more about it here
> 
> be warned of the horrible music….


Excellent music and video.


----------



## SteveMI

dakremer said:


> *Rough lumber to amazing chair (video)*
> 
> This was created by DANIEL MOYER. Read more about it here
> 
> be warned of the horrible music….


I watched without audio. Kind of interesting with the level of shop and work he didn't use a table saw, just the radial arm saw.

Steve.


----------



## dakremer

*Water Proof*


----------



## oldworld124

dakremer said:


> *Water Proof*


Very cool stuff. However, it is about $500 per 2 gallons. That is for 1 gallon of bottom coat and one gallon of top coat. One must be very sure of where it is to be applied.


----------



## stefang

dakremer said:


> *Water Proof*


Amazing (ly expensive). But miraculous too.


----------



## MNWOODWORKER

dakremer said:


> *Water Proof*


Is this the same type of stuff they are using on iPads and cellphones to waterproof them?


----------



## dakremer

*Camera lens lamp - very unique!*

read about it here


----------



## StumpyNubs

dakremer said:


> *Camera lens lamp - very unique!*
> 
> read about it here


Ok. That's just awesome…


----------



## YoungWilly

dakremer said:


> *Camera lens lamp - very unique!*
> 
> read about it here


Are the numbers and writing stickers? Are they printed? What sort of magic is this???

But seriously, that is very impressive!


----------



## rdwile

dakremer said:


> *Camera lens lamp - very unique!*
> 
> read about it here


And its a Nikon - very well done!


----------



## SPalm

dakremer said:


> *Camera lens lamp - very unique!*
> 
> read about it here


That is fricken funny. I love it.

Steve


----------



## LeeJ

dakremer said:


> *Camera lens lamp - very unique!*
> 
> read about it here


VERY COOL!!!

Lee


----------



## Cosmicsniper

dakremer said:


> *Camera lens lamp - very unique!*
> 
> read about it here


Oh, I'm in love! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

dakremer said:


> *Camera lens lamp - very unique!*
> 
> read about it here


love it ))
but a little expencive for me to buy now
though not if you compare it with other designerlamps

thank´s for sharing

Dennis


----------



## dakremer

*Mid-centry meets modern...*

Read more about them here

Designer's website here


----------



## JR_Dog

dakremer said:


> *Mid-centry meets modern...*
> 
> Read more about them here
> 
> Designer's website here


Really cool designs! Very nice!


----------



## dakremer

*incredible landscapes made out of wood (a must see)*

Couldnt even imagine the patience needed for this!! holy cow

read more about it here


----------



## Maggiepic

dakremer said:


> *incredible landscapes made out of wood (a must see)*
> 
> Couldnt even imagine the patience needed for this!! holy cow
> 
> read more about it here


Now that's one way to clean out the scrap bin…and your neighbors…..and the towns cabinet shop…. etc…..etc….
But it is very cool and the dedication to cut and assemble…hats off.


----------



## GrandpaLen

dakremer said:


> *incredible landscapes made out of wood (a must see)*
> 
> Couldnt even imagine the patience needed for this!! holy cow
> 
> read more about it here


...and that my friend is a creative use for a shopfull of 'cutoffs'.

Just an extraordinary thought.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Graandpa Len

'cutoffs'.


----------



## jap

dakremer said:


> *incredible landscapes made out of wood (a must see)*
> 
> Couldnt even imagine the patience needed for this!! holy cow
> 
> read more about it here


that is amazing stuff


----------



## 2bigfeet

dakremer said:


> *incredible landscapes made out of wood (a must see)*
> 
> Couldnt even imagine the patience needed for this!! holy cow
> 
> read more about it here


I see spiders. Lots and lots of spiders hanging out in that.


----------



## frankenstuff

dakremer said:


> *incredible landscapes made out of wood (a must see)*
> 
> Couldnt even imagine the patience needed for this!! holy cow
> 
> read more about it here


I was more into the work before reading the artsy fartsy description.


----------



## dakremer

*CRAZY cool lamp...*

Read more about it here

Its called the Babele Lamp


----------



## SteveMI

dakremer said:


> *CRAZY cool lamp...*
> 
> Read more about it here
> 
> Its called the Babele Lamp


It is cool, then I thought about giving it a try. Just the "shade" and base would be 6 board feet at 10 inch diameter and 1/2" thicknesses. Decided I didn't need one that much.

Steve.


----------



## jap

dakremer said:


> *CRAZY cool lamp...*
> 
> Read more about it here
> 
> Its called the Babele Lamp


Very cool,
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ken90712

dakremer said:


> *CRAZY cool lamp...*
> 
> Read more about it here
> 
> Its called the Babele Lamp


Very cool and interesting.


----------



## a1Jim

dakremer said:


> *CRAZY cool lamp...*
> 
> Read more about it here
> 
> Its called the Babele Lamp


Thanks very cool


----------



## dakremer

*Wrap your head around this chair....*

*READ MORE ABOUT THE CHAIR AND THE DESIGNER HERE: *http://design-milk.com/oceo-a-personal-seat-by-pedro-arturo/


----------



## dakremer

*Branching Table*

Read more about it here: http://design-milk.com/branching-table-by-gradient-matter/


----------



## dsdufour

dakremer said:


> *Branching Table*
> 
> Read more about it here: http://design-milk.com/branching-table-by-gradient-matter/


Love it, Great job


----------



## dakremer

*This will blow your mind! Wooden 3d Gimbal Maze*

The link is to youtube. For all you marble machine makers out there…..you need to see this.

Its not really a marble machine, but its probably the coolest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## BTimmons

dakremer said:


> *This will blow your mind! Wooden 3d Gimbal Maze*
> 
> The link is to youtube. For all you marble machine makers out there…..you need to see this.
> 
> Its not really a marble machine, but its probably the coolest thing I've ever seen.


Damn. There's raising the bar, and whatever that was. The bar has now cleared the stratosphere. Stuff like this is at once amazing, and yet, existentially despressing. Because I know that none of my creations will likely approach this level of genius.


----------



## NormG

dakremer said:


> *This will blow your mind! Wooden 3d Gimbal Maze*
> 
> The link is to youtube. For all you marble machine makers out there…..you need to see this.
> 
> Its not really a marble machine, but its probably the coolest thing I've ever seen.


That is just a great piece


----------



## ssnvet

dakremer said:


> *This will blow your mind! Wooden 3d Gimbal Maze*
> 
> The link is to youtube. For all you marble machine makers out there…..you need to see this.
> 
> Its not really a marble machine, but its probably the coolest thing I've ever seen.


Very cool!


----------



## redryder

dakremer said:


> *This will blow your mind! Wooden 3d Gimbal Maze*
> 
> The link is to youtube. For all you marble machine makers out there…..you need to see this.
> 
> Its not really a marble machine, but its probably the coolest thing I've ever seen.


Yes, blown…...............


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

dakremer said:


> *This will blow your mind! Wooden 3d Gimbal Maze*
> 
> The link is to youtube. For all you marble machine makers out there…..you need to see this.
> 
> Its not really a marble machine, but its probably the coolest thing I've ever seen.


That just makes my head spin ;-)) Thanks for posting.


----------



## jumbojack

dakremer said:


> *This will blow your mind! Wooden 3d Gimbal Maze*
> 
> The link is to youtube. For all you marble machine makers out there…..you need to see this.
> 
> Its not really a marble machine, but its probably the coolest thing I've ever seen.


This is so far from my comprehension. What goes on in the brain that can conjure up then BUILD something like this. I am tickled pink when I can get a plank square.


----------



## Fishfreak911

dakremer said:


> *This will blow your mind! Wooden 3d Gimbal Maze*
> 
> The link is to youtube. For all you marble machine makers out there…..you need to see this.
> 
> Its not really a marble machine, but its probably the coolest thing I've ever seen.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9wohFfpLU7s


Wow, crazy! That then led me into a journey in the order of magnitude I never would have known about….The world of marble machines!


----------



## natenaaron

dakremer said:


> *This will blow your mind! Wooden 3d Gimbal Maze*
> 
> The link is to youtube. For all you marble machine makers out there…..you need to see this.
> 
> Its not really a marble machine, but its probably the coolest thing I've ever seen.


Impressive.


----------



## Ken90712

dakremer said:


> *This will blow your mind! Wooden 3d Gimbal Maze*
> 
> The link is to youtube. For all you marble machine makers out there…..you need to see this.
> 
> Its not really a marble machine, but its probably the coolest thing I've ever seen.


Wow so cool. Reminds me of old style Gryo's that were in aircraft before Laser Ring Gyro's… Great post bud….


----------



## Aburris1111

dakremer said:


> *This will blow your mind! Wooden 3d Gimbal Maze*
> 
> The link is to youtube. For all you marble machine makers out there…..you need to see this.
> 
> Its not really a marble machine, but its probably the coolest thing I've ever seen.


Amazing!


----------



## dakremer

*Wooden Bicycle *

Read more about it here: http://design-milk.com/sandwichbike-flat-packed-wooden-bicycle/


----------



## dakremer

*Wrap your head around this table....(and lamp).....*

CONTOUR COFFEE TABLE AND LAMP BY ROBBY CUTHBERT. If you want more details of the project, just google his name or go to design-milk.com


----------



## Woodbridge

dakremer said:


> *Wrap your head around this table....(and lamp).....*
> 
> CONTOUR COFFEE TABLE AND LAMP BY ROBBY CUTHBERT. If you want more details of the project, just google his name or go to design-milk.com


very cool


----------



## wormil

dakremer said:


> *Wrap your head around this table....(and lamp).....*
> 
> CONTOUR COFFEE TABLE AND LAMP BY ROBBY CUTHBERT. If you want more details of the project, just google his name or go to design-milk.com


Visually interesting!


----------

